# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 14



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

There wasnt a list on part 13 but if you want me to start one for part 14 just let me know

Em


----------



## poppy05

ME FIRST ME FIRST ME FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Em, would it be ok for a list please chick? if ya not to busy thanks babe


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Em - I'd like a list too when you've got a minute honey  

Danni - Hope you can start stimming today hun. I had a couple of days delay with my recipient too, but all still went well.      

Nic - Hope you get that call today hun!!!    

Kate - Thanks for my texts yesterday hun    You are a love!  

Smila - Fantastic news hun!!! No more bleeding and pg symptoms!!    Yay!!!!! So pleased!! Enjoy your weekend with your friends and take it easy whilst you're away on business!  

Hayley - Not long now love, have you been testing?   Keeping everything crossed for you hun    

Ann Marie - Has she turned up this morning??    

Mitch, CJ, Cao and Luckystars   

I'm sat here nervously waiting for the call   Don't think they call til around 11 tho? Can't remember? My stomach's in knots xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies...

mjp-oh i bet youre sat there waiting and nervous.i dont blame you.i got the call around 10 ish so yuo may hear from them soon.good luck lovey  

ikklesmiler-you got af yet? 

danni-good luck in your stims today 

heffalump-yeah would like to see a list as i forget sometimes whos doing what.hows you??

kate-got your bloods back yet from docs??

nic-any signs yet for the other woman?  hope you get some info today

smila-good to see the bleeding has stoped.where did you get 7 days from??its 5 days from today.

honeybee,luckystars-hows those bumps doing?

anyone heard from jena at all??she should be due soon.and curly,littleseahorse??

well i think dh knows me well.i said to him last night i was going to walk him to the bus station today.he said so you can buy hpts  yeah i think he knows me well.trying to hold out to at least sunday though.


----------



## wishing4miracle

5 days togo


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

just a quick one 

popped in to see marias news but i will pop back for that later on hope its good i am sure it is

I will sort out a list either tonight or tomorrow as dh is nagging in my earholes atm

Love to all and will check back later on

Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

We have 10 embies!! 10 out of 12 fertilised, I can't quite believe it!!  

All 24 eggs were mature, except one! I'm so surprised because at my last scan before ec the sonographer said we had 14 at a good size, so we expected 14 eggs at the very best. Even before ec Alison Taylor said even though I have alot of follies it's quite likely that many eggs maybe immature but they wanted me in for ec early because of my rising E2 levels. The follies must have had a real boost after the trigger shot is all I can think of!! So you never really can tell girls until they get in there! 

The embryologist is going to call us tomorrow afternoon with an update. We're hoping for blasts again but will make a decision after the call tomorrow     

So very happy!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## poppy05

Maria oh wow thats fantastic news, congrats hunni

heres hoping you get them to blasts


----------



## *~Nic~*

Maria  OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want some of whatever your having! You have to share your secret with us!!! ha ha.  Well done you - excellent news! 

Hayley Be good      Only 5 days - you can do it!

Ann Marie - anything yet??

Danni - Have you heard how your recipient got on today with her scan?

CJ - Thinking of you and DH  

Smila - Hope your doing ok  

Cao -   How are you doing?

Kate - Hello Stranger - you been quiet!

Right - I have called the Lister - just chasing them really as I'm getting impatient, I have used one whole bottle of whatever its called (sniffer is what I call it!) and am about to start the next one.  I am getting very bored of waiting now.........Been into the office today (I work from home) so that was yuck and I have a headache.  Had to pick up some new computer equipment - got home and they hadn't put a power lead in the box - I was sooooo angry - till I found a spare power lead in my cupboard  

So I am still sitting here waiting for my call.......

Nic xxx


----------



## honneybee

Maria well done on that bountiful crop         

I am so pleased, its the best news i have seen all day    

sorry no more personal just wanted to check on maria, I have been in hosp all day, long story.... so just got home now going to have a rest.

luv to you all  ..........hayley hope you are doing fine chick  

mitch
xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

heffalump-dh giving you stick ?   il be round to sort him out  

mjp-well done on your embies mrs.well done.you must be really chuffed  

danni-hows it going??

honeybee-hospital  hope its nothing todo with bubs.hope youre ok. 

nic-you still waiting for that phone call?? 

oh ive got the itches now ladies really bad.really itching todo hpts all the time now.


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hayley NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO be strong!!!!!

Mitch - Hope you and bubba ok  

Lister just rang - they spoke to my recipient and she feels like af is going to arrive this weekend......they are going to talk to her again monday and possibly get her in for a scan if it looks like the lining is breaking up they will go ahead regardless even if she hasn't bled.  Hopefully by the end of next week i will be stimming   

nic x


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Well my recipient is all done, so i start stimms tonight, 1st scan is on Wed
so far im not stressed at all and am hoping it stayes that way! 

Hope everyone is ok? sorry for lack of personals, i will try to do some over weekend


----------



## ikklesmiler

oh still no AF.... this is not on girls... what do i do??


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Danni - That's fantastic news hun!    for stimming! EC will be here before you know it!  

Nic - Looks like things will finally start happening now!    Just read your diary hun    So hope you can start by Thursday!                

Hayley!! -       Not long to wait now hun  

Mitch - Hope all is ok sweetheart?  

Kate -  

Ann Marie - Still waiting? How annoying! Come on AF!!!!!!!!!!   

Maria x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lovely lister ladies

Maria fantastic news,  for the call tomorrow        

Hayley    step away from those peesticks missus     is watching you!!
truthfully hun i tested early and got a bfn and i gave myself h*ll for those last few days and it just isnt worth it 

Nic  that your recipient is soon ready and your stimming very soon

Danni  for stims hun everything crossed for you sweetie

Ann Marie that pesky AF     

kate hope your ok

Mitch hope all is ok hun with you and bump

smila, cao, cj and anyone i missed 

List will be tomorrow as i have a stonking headache (still!) perhaps its a reaction to dh beingoff work hehe!

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!!!

Just popping on to say WOOOOHOOO To my mate Maria!!! I told you you were a little hen in disguise did I not!!! Good luck for the call tomorrow, but I think all will be good......  

Nic, I replied to email hunny but I think you signed off (not early I hope!!!!) Hope recipient gets the all clear asap, you must be going mad. xx

Danni, yay!!! Good luck for wednesday!!!

Em, hows bumpy?

Hayley you can do it hun, not long to go!!

Mitch, hows you? Any news from docs yet??

I'm absolutley shattered today! No news from me, not got my app yet as I'm getting all my bloods up to date first should have them back next week. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  3rd ES in planning stage,  for april   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES   3rd ES, Currently D/R waiting for recipients AF 

Jetabrown December 2007   

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 December 2007    

shye   

MJP   FET   FET November,  Jan ES, EC 17/01 ET 22/01 Testing 31/01    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI October (abroad)   

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES   3rd ES Dec/Jan Testing 23rd Jan        

Luckystars 1st ES 06/08     

Honnybee  18/07  

Jena Testing 7th June      EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 23/06   

Little Seahorse 21/06  

Ikklesmiler 1st ES D/R 19/11, donated all eggs to recipient, fresh non share cycle, d/r awaiting AF    

Jakesmum 1st ES  

Ellesse   

Smila  

Danni29 3rd cycle 1st ES cycle, stims 18/01 scan 23/01    
*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

I have put together a rough list

If anything is wrong or anyone is missing please let me know 

Hope your all having a good weekend

Love Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello heffalump.hows you??noticed you got me date right on here.on the dec/jan thread you put 24th   nevermind


----------



## poppy05

Hi Em
thanks for the list honey
lots of BFP's on there
hopefully there will be a few more over the next few weeks


----------



## wishing4miracle

well ive just woken up from a 3hr sleep.i am majorly tired today.hope youre all ok 

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

no one posted since me.very quiet.....


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Hayley - 3 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How you feeling?       

I've been reading your diary hun and all sounds very promising! Hope those lines keep getting darker! 

My embies are still doing well so we are having 2 blasts transferred on Tuesday!! Then I'll be joining you on the 2ww   Well for one day!!  

Em - Thanks for the list!   Can you edit me - (FET BFN November) And add my ET for 22nd Jan! Testing 31st Jan! Thank u xxx

Hello to all the other egg share girlies!  

Maria x


----------



## poppy05

Maria, YAY, good luck for tues,


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-thats good news going to blast.well done.good luck for tuesday  not long now till you have your embies put back where they belong.

danni-no 5


----------



## crazybabe

Hi MJP

How are you, you may remember me from another thread a while ago, I used to post you.  Good new on all your fertilised eggs, I bet you are so happy, I have been thinking of doing Egg share, but I really don't know what to do, in one way I want to egg share but in another I don't as I couldn't help wondering if the receipients treatment worked and I don't think I could cope with thinking I could have a biological child out there somewhere, especialy if the parents decided to tell them how they were conceived when they reached the age of 16/18 years old, I am also thinking seriously about adoption but its the hardest decision I have ever had to make.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## poppy05

Hayley, im not being funny love, but 5?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you need help girlie!


----------



## ikklesmiler

just another update from me, nothings happened, still no AF¬!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Maria, have updated the list sweetie
brilliant news on going to blast hun everything crossed for you

Hayley, repeat after me i am a peestick addict!
saw your post on 2ww board hehe

[fly]                [/fly]

Quick hello to all

Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thank you Em  

Heres hoping you can add a flashing BFP soon!!!    

Hi Crazybabe! Of course I remember you!    We both got horrid BFNs in November    

Deciding to egg share is a huge decision hun, I would encourage you to go along to an egg share open evening at one of the clinics to start with. Talk to a clinic councillor too, there is no obligation to proceed. It is not for everyone, and I think it's VERY important that you must really want to help another couple have a family and do not do it just for financial reasons, otherwise you could regret it. As I've said to you before I'm here if you want to know anything more about the process, just pm me hun. You will make the right decision for you and dh when the time is right, keep in touch and GOOD LUCK!!    

Maria x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

well still no sign of af, i called the clinic this morning and they want me in for a scan tommorow, they said that my body may have asorbed the liniing? wierd?
if thats the case then i can start stimming, but i dont think it is, i think its still there, just playing horrible games with me.
will post tommorow to let you know what happens xxxx

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh at last a posting... 

mjp-looking forward to tomorrow?   had a phone call from clinic todayso glad things are going well.good luck  

heffalump-  i dont think anyones taken me seriously on that thread.i was being serious  hows you??

ikklesmiler-come on af where are you    must be getting really frustrating now.hope they give you some answers tomorrow.

danni-  done 2 at same go this more.the more i get rid of the less i can do   hows your jabs goinglooking forward to your scan wednesday??

kate-got your bloods back yet?

nic-any news about your recip yet?? 

honeybee-hows things after your venture to the hospstill not heard why you went yet.hope youre both ok 

well the mdness still goes on ladies.those lines still getting darker.got a fr for tomorrow and tuesday.hope we have sticky ones in there  

hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hayley

well hun its all looking good for you isnt it!!!!  and its about time too!!! 
wow not long now till the 'official' test day!!     
Am so pleased that its looking good for you this time hun xxxxxx

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hayley, you do make me laugh, 2 at same time?!  
i think you have gone and got yourself a lovely BFP though
no point in telling you to step away from the pee sticks, cos i know you wont!  
My stabbing is going well thanks, not feeling much action in my ovaries yet, but im not worried, i know i will soon be complaining they are sore!
cant wait for my scan on Wed, just want to see if the higher dose has made a difference this time more than anything else
not much was going on at all at my 1st scan before, so fingers crossed.  

Ann Marie, i have everything crossed for you, and hope you have absorbed your lining, it would certainly explain the lack of AF, let me know how you get on         

Maria, sending more vibes for tomorrow hunni, will be thinking of you, hope all goes well          

Hello to everyone else, happy monday!  

No news from me, im still stabbing away, no side effects, apart from still getting headaches
i seem to be sailing through this tx this time, well so far anyway, it could all go downhill after wed at my scan  
im still calm, and not thinking to much into it, taking one day at a time.

Love Danni x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies. 

Hayley!?   Step away from the pee sticks hun!! What are you like! Looks like good news for but try to hold out til Wednesday now, so you will really believe the result!! 

Maria, you already know what I think mrs!   Enjoy your day and roll on tomorrow when you get those gorgeous blast bubbas back!!! WOOOHOOO!!

Nic,   Roll on the end of this week!

Danni, good luck for wednesday hun, I'm sure all is going well in there! 

Em, hows you and the bump? xxx

No news from me, the results line for my GP is only open 2-6 so will give them a call then, and no doubt sit on hold for 30 mins!   Nothing much else is happening til April, but I'm still going to spy on my old girlies, make sure they are well and truly fat before I start anything!!!  

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate - Thanks for your support hun, you are the best!   Good luck for your results, they'll be great!!!    

Danni - Thank you for the positive vibes hun    And good luck for your scan on Wednesday! I'm sure there will be lots of activity going on in there        

Hayley - I'm itching to congratulate you already, bet you're so excited for Wednesday!! Good luck hun!  

Nic - Any news? Can you finally get going? Hope you're ok?      


Going   already here! I phoned the lab at 11am this morning for an update but had to leave a message!    They haven't phoned me back yet. Hopefully the little ones are ok? Anything could have happened since 8am yesterday as I know how critical these couple of days are regarding reaching blastocyst stage! Arrrrggggghhhh Please ring!!!!


Love to everyone xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies
just popping in for a real quick one today as have loads of housework to get on with (had a bad migraine yesterday so got behind on stuff)

Maria - wishing you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow      

No news for me yet......

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, me again!!

Got my bloods back and all is good, as far as I can tell! LH 3.5, FSH 5.4 and e2 188 pmol/l so they are in the right brackets for lister. 

So now I just need to fax them over and then wait, which I really don't mind doing this time. I'm in NO rush to start!

Maria, hunny good luck tomorrow, text me on the way home when you have the 2 bubs back with mummy!

Nic, I'll email you in the morning if I'm allowed!!  

x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi MJP

Have you dound yourself deeling any different during this cycle of treatment than last time, as I remember we went through treatment at the same time and sadly both had BFN's, do you feel ok.

I have sent you a post.

Take care, and all the very best of luck for ET tomorrow, I will be hopeing and praying for you that the embies stick.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Crazybabe - I've replied hun! Thanks so much for your good luck wishes!   

Kate - Wooooohoooo!! You will be the next super hen!!!    You'll be the first to know when the bubbas are onboard!  

Nic - Thank you too hun!!    Can't believe no news yet??    

 to everyone!!

xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hiya MJP

No I have sent you another post.

Crazybabe


----------



## cao

Hello!

Maria- Fantastic news on the blasts. Did they call you back today? Is so hard waiting to make sure all is ok. Wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow, hope all goes well. 

Hayley- Saw your diary and have been thinking of you a lot in your 2ww, is all looking really good. Hope you see that lovely word on the first response test tomorrow and Wed, I'm sure you will.

Ann Marie- Hope you get some answers from your scan and AF turns up very soon.

Danni- Good luck for your first stimms scan on Wednesday.

Kateag- Fab news about your bloods, hope all is ok to start soon.

Nic- Are you still waiting on your recipient so you can start stimming? (Sorry finding it bit hard to keep up.) Hope all is ok and things get moving soon.

CJ- Hope op on DH went well and he is making a good recovery.

Em, Julie, Smila, Mitch- Hope you and bumps are doing well.

Hello to anyone I missed.

Went to GP last Tue, he didn't say much apart from I could come back in a week if nothing has happened. Still waiting so I'll try to get another appointment this week, was bit of a nightmare last time. Don't really want a D and C thing (think it's called ERPC now) but it's been almost 3 weeks since first scan (2 since I stopped taking pesseries after 2nd scan) and I just can't go on like this forever. Will probably take few weeks to get appointments at doctors then epu anyway so I guess it might happen by then. I don't want to mc but now I know I can't have this little baby I need it be over properly, I hate thinking about any of the options really. 

Anyway enough of me, good to see lots of good news. Hope everyone is ok, still think of you all and pop on often to see how you are all doing.

cao


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just a quick post to say

Kate fab news on your bloods

Maria  for transfer how many are you having put back 

Hayley all is looking good sweetie 

Ann marie, hope that the scan goes ok hu

Danni only onemore sleep until your scan (well after you have woken up in the morning!)

Nic hope you hear soon that your ok to start stimming 

Hi to all, its late and i need my bed

Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

mornin ladies.....

mjp-want to say a huge good luck for your et for today.    put back where they belong in your tummy.hope it all goes well.

heffalump-what you doing out of bed in early hrs of the mornin you should have been in bed earlier mrs 

cao-oh still not happenin yet  must be really hard for you.we are all still here if you need a chat.youre still part of the team 

kate-glad your bloods went well.when you got an app at lister?? 

nic- you should be stimmin by now.come on woman have a af  

danni-hows you doing.not long now till scan   youre going to have lots of juicey follies  

ikklesmiler-you got that af yet??  hope they give you an answer at your scan today.come on af 

crazybabe-hello.hows you today??

honeybee,curly,luckystars-hows your bumps going?hope youre all doing well.

well then theres me   did a fr this morn and got a bfp!!!!!only afew shades lighter then the control line.so these lines ive been getting a good sign.hopin its a sticky one this time.i know a day early but nevermind.

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

You are preggers hun! Enjoy!!!

xxxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Hayley

       on your   here's lots of hugs for you, you so much deserve this  .  As for me I don't think I can go through egg share especaily when i read that when you register you have to give as much information about yourself and write a message so that the child could read if they wish when thier older, so I think we will probably proceed with adoption.

Our treatments failed and our only choice now is egg share(me donate my eggs) or adopt, I don't think that I can go through with any more treatment as I can't bear the thought of seeing that BFN test again, I had thought about the egg share but after reading up about it I don't think I could cope not knowing if I have a child somewhere who I wouldn't know, especially if ours failed, at least with adoption, we would be almost guaranteed a child at the end of it, and I think since Christmas it has really started to make me depressed I keep getting terrible headaches from constantly thinking about treatment and what to do next we cannot afford to pay thousands of pounds on treatment that 

Love crazybabe


----------



## poppy05

Hayley, congratulations hunni, fab news, im really pleased for you


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

hayley thats fab news hunnie xxx

I went for my scan today, and the lining is still there, its even thicker than the last scan! they said WHEN I bleed its going to be very very heavy (oh isnt that something to look ofrward to then!!)
anyway, they have given me prover tabs? for 5 days, they said i should bleed withing 5 to 10 days, when i do i have to call them to book baseline... if they has given me these tabs on tuesday last week to take from frday last week (like the doc told them too,) i would have finished the course and maybe have started bleeding by now.
Anyway, heres hoping they bring a bleed on.. AND SOON!!!!!!


Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Just a quick update !!

DH op went really well on Wed  and he is making good progress , the op has not caused him any problems apart from blurred vision in one eye but this should stop once swelling subsides although he has had some small seizures which have been scary but medication and time should sort this out... The surgeon is pleased that he was able to remove a large part of the tumor  but it will be 8 -12 weeks before he is re-scanned due to lots of swelling  we should receive the biopsy reports tomorrow so are keeping everything crossed.

Thanks for all messages  and congrats to hayley on her bfp , hope everyone else is ok - not had chance to catch up.

CJ xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girlies..

Firstly - Hayley!!!! Yay!!!!!! Huge congratulations hun!!!      So very pleased for you!!!! 

Kate - My lovely! Thank u so much for your texts and for making sure I stay positive!   PMA all the way this time, I promise!  

Mitch - Thank u so much for your lovely pm, it means so much to know you are thinking and praying for me!   Hope you and bubs are ok?  

Nic - Still waiting?    The best things happen to those who wait hun, you'll see!    

Cao - I can't begin to imagine what a nightmare all this must be for you. My heart goes out to you with all this dragging on! I so hope you can get closure very soon. Keep posting hun, thinking of you  

Danni - All the very best for your first stim scan tomorrow hun!!    

CJ - Oh that's great news! Sending you lots of     for tomorrow!  

Ann Marie - Hopefully the meds will sort out your naughty lining! Think I saw you in the waiting room this morning? Did you have jeans on? 

Em - Thanks for your good luck wishes  


I'm back with precious cargo! We have 2 x grade 1 blasts on board! (George & Grace) The lovely Dr.Thum did the transfer, it really couldn't have gone better, we are soooooooo pleased! The embryologist said that these are "textbook" blastocysts, so if this doesn't work then we're giving up!! We also have some to freeze, the lab will call me in the morning with an update. So now the madness begins    9 day wait! 

Maria x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Maria

Hope George and Grace are both doing well and snuggling in nicely, I really hope that this works for you this time, it would be so wonderful for you.  You make  sure you take plenty of rest now did the doctor advise you to stay home from work or not.

Take care my lovely girl

Love

crazybabe


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thank you Crazybabe and so sorry I missed you out!    I've completely lost it already! Back to work for me tomorrow afternoon I'm afraid, but I don't intend to do much!  

xxx   xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-so happy that things went well for you.well done  now its the case of the mad 2ww ,well 9 day wait  how many do you think youl have to freeze??


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladies....

ikklesmiler-oh what a bloomin pain  youl get there dont worry.hopefully these tabs will do their job  

curly-glad it went well  hope you get some good results. 

crazybabe,kate-hope youre both ok. 

danni-a big good luck for tomorrow.hope you have lots of folies growing 


worryin about tomorrow.still not sinkin in.its so hard to take in.test day...... 

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Maria, fab news on grace and george
I have a good feeling on these fab embies

George is our little mans middle name, grace was the middle name we chose for a girl! 

Hayley  for official test date tomorrow, are you doing another pee stick test or a blood test

Ann Marie, hope the provera kick in very soon and that your soon having af and stimming

Danni  for your scan tomorrow hoping to hear about lots of follies tomorrow

Kate hows u hun

CJ thanks for updating us on your dh, sending lots of get well wishes to him hope your coping ok

cao how u doing hun

smila, hows u

 to anyone i missed

As for me as you keep asking..........

Baby is doing fine, he measures a good 2 weeks ahead of his dates
I am now injecting 3 times a day *ouch* and monitoring 7 times a day
bloods levels have been very high (3 times as much) hoping the increased doses of insulin help or else bubs may arrive as soon as 6-8 wks if we can get levels under control, then bubs will arrive 17th april

Will keep you updated 
hoping to have our 4d scan next sat (2nd feb) so will keep you posted

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Maria

yes, I was wearing Jeans, dark jeans.
Jeez i bet i looked a mess! I just couldnt be bothered yesterday, and feel even worse today!!
have just phoned dh at work crying that i feel he doesnt love meor ant to e with me anymore, I dunno if its the drugs or really me feeling these things anymore     

Am so glad youve got 2 of the best on board!!!!!!!  positive vibes to you hunnie.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Morning girls

ann marie   thanks for your pm yesterday, just what the doc ordered   now its my turn, I am not surprised you are feeling down honey with af in waiting all those pmt signals running around   your dh loves you, its one of those hormone days   give your self a milestone moment in the day all the things he does that makes you smile   to help you get thru and when dh comes in later bombard him with kisses, he won't know what hit him, I do this occasionally when I need some perking up, he is nice to me even more  

Maria I read yesterday your good news but was not up to posting very well and dampen anything, BUT,  fantastic news   , George and grace will be well and truely comfy now, ooh I am feeling so excited for you. I will be doing this dreadful 2ww too. Now take it easy mrs enjoy and talk to your blasties, Pr charles does to his plants and look what happens to them   remember the water and prtein keep it up   I know it does your head in being reminded and all but it must help.      

Hayley well done mrs!!! congratulations young lady it so good seeing some good positive news,         
now take it easy don't stress blooming hard I know, any worries go to the dr. fab fab fab  

Nic my honey, right, my fingers are crossed, knotted and tied, lets hope your recip is ready to go.   and thanks for the talk   it really helped  

Danni good luck on stimming and your scan today, lots of follicle wishes coming your way    

CJ thanks for letting us know how hubs is, it must have been a traumatic few weeks for you, I am pleased that dh is not suffering too much right now and things hopefully will start to pick up, not long now until your lil bundle will be arriving and it will give you and dh something else to focus your minds on to ease the next coming weeks  

Kate hello!! been a while   wonderful levels you have there, have you faxed to Lister yet? waiting a little before tx is probably good to get those final touches like vits and diet in to force, hope it is going well and dh still has good ..   

Cao, this time you are gioing through must be so difficult being in limbo     just wanted to give you a hug and hope it gets a little easier soon. 

smila how are you doing honey? I also hope things are now working out for you and your dh and everything is back on track  

Em ooh 6-8wks is around my time, hope the insulin is getting easier for you to do, I have the GTT on tuesday, My flower is apparently huge and the mw is concerned, as she is already over 4lb with 9 wks to go, so I may have mine early too.

well girls, good to see things are moving forward and tx is doing well. Lots of         for you all going thru the tx steps.

mitch
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

morning ladies.....

well offical test day and we have a bfp!!!!!!!going for bloods at 11am but prob wont get results til friday.thanks ladies 


hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

 Hayley on your  

so pleased for you you so deserve this 


       for some lovely levels

Emxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Hayley official congrats hun, well done!  

Ann marie, heres hoping AF arrives real soon, you poor thing, all those hormones bursting to get out!  

Thankyou for all your follies vibes, they certainly worked!

Ive got 20 follies! 10 on each ovary
they are measuring quite small at the moment, biggest is 12mm
i am back on friday, and they should be able to give me a date for EC


----------



## *kateag*

Great News Hayley! Good luck for friday's results! 

Danni, great news on the scan hun, you must be relieved! Good luck for friday as well!!! Roll on next week!!

Em, wow, you are suffering with the diabeties aren't you hun? Hope it all goes to plan, and the 4d scan sounds amazing! Cant wait to nose at some pics!!

Ann Marie, sounds like af is playing up big time, hope it arrives soon, my pmt is bad enough when it's on time, never mind that late. Have you started the meds they gave you? 

Maria, hope you, George (great name for an embie   ) and Grace are doing ok! (and dh and ds of course!) Take it easy at work today you hear!!

Nic, just spoke to you hun, but good luck for the call, hope it comes today, you deserve a halo for the last 20 days d/r AND still talking to dh!!! 

Just heard from Lister, all my bloods are great, Diante wasn't sure if I def needed the AMH as my last cycle was good, but Lena wants me to as the first was so cr*p!! BUT, don't need my HIV repeated, so apart from the AMH, I'm good to go  

So, now got to decide when we want to start! We're off to disney next week, so feb is out the window, could be march or april I suppose!!! 

Ooooh eerrrr!!! 


x


----------



## ikklesmiler

congratulations Hayley!!!!!!  xxxxx


----------



## allybee17

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hayleafanbloodytastic news to see you got your bfp  
made up for you hun xx allyson


----------



## luckystars

Hi 

Just wanted to say to Hayley      Well done Hun  

Maria - George and Grace on board   Good luck Hun I'm thinking of you..

hello to everyone else  

Mitch thanks for your advise Hun  

CJ - send my love to your DH I'm glad he is OK make sure u look after yourself 

Danni and Nic - I hope Ur tx is going OK...

Nothing really going on with me ..... I have some issues with my iron levels but I'm on some tablets now so I hope that will make me feel better..

For those of you that ask me about Jena - I spoke to her today she is having a c- section a week Friday    I will update you when I know something...

Right off to bed 

Love 

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Oh I'm right cheesed off   just typed a message to you all and it disappearred - and ironically at the time I was telling you all how rushed I was as had loads to do and very little time!!

So just quickly HI to you all.  Conratulations to Hayley and DH (me thinks twins ) 

Will try and get back on later if not will catch up tomorrow

I start stimms tonight WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO       its been a hard day for me but going to London and getting the good news has been a welcome distraction

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Danni

Nic xxx


----------



## honneybee

wwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooo  NIC!!!!!


fabs news chickadeee, stimming woohoo! go get yourself sorted. and brilliant am so pleased.

    

mitch
xx


----------



## poppy05

fabnews nic, good luck with stimms


----------



## ikklesmiler

danni

good luck tommorow hun. text me the results!!!!

ann xxxxxxxxx  (still waiting!)


----------



## poppy05

Hey Ann
i will text ya babe dont worry  
are the provera giving you any side effects? x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Nic - Wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo!!!!!!  So pleased you can finally get going hun, and today!    Charlie is definitely watching over his mum    Wishing you all the luck in the world    And thank u for the lovely pm  

Hayley - Love your cute ticker!   I reckon twins too!    I said that to Kate the other day, you got positives so early! Good luck for blood results tomorrow    

Danni - Good luck for tomorrows scan, sounds like you have a bumper crop in there! You may even get a date for EC, so exciting!    

Kate - Hello my lovely, so excited for you! You must get that AMH done and start asap! We got shopping to do  

Julie - I had iron problems when I was pregnant but the tablets sorted it. Hope you feel better soon   Thank you for your good luck wishes, and wish Jena   from us!    

Hello to everyone else. Just got in from work, tired! But taking it very easy tho!  

Maria x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi hun

only side effects are even more moodiness, just lovely  LOL

good luck tommorow hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya!

Just a quicky, I know I've already spoken to you both today but couldn't not post in reply to Nic's news, as that would be rude   FABBY NEWS HUN! Charlie is watching over his mummy and daddy don't you worry! SO pleased you have finally got started! 

Maria, take care of you mrs! I've told all patients to b*gger off and not turn up to apps!   And don't you worry, we'll be shopping! I told you, yours will be big and 2, and mine will be small and 1!!!

Danni good luck tomorrow hun, fingers crossed you get your date!

Hayley, good luck for the results tomorrow, let us know!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Thanx girls  

Danni - good luck for tomorrow  

Maria - Hope your taking it easy!!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  3rd ES in planning stage,  for april   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES   3rd ES, Stims 24 Jan    

Jetabrown December 2007   

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 December 2007    

shye   

MJP   FET   FET November,  Jan ES, EC 17/01 ET 22/01 Testing 31/01    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI October (abroad)   

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES   3rd ES Dec/Jan Testing 23rd Jan        

Luckystars 1st ES 06/08     

Honnybee  18/07  

Jena Testing 7th June      EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 23/06   

Little Seahorse 21/06  

Ikklesmiler 1st ES D/R 19/11, donated all eggs to recipient, fresh non share cycle, d/r awaiting AF    

Jakesmum 1st ES  

Ellesse   

Smila  

Danni29 3rd cycle 1st ES cycle, stims 18/01 scan 25/01    
*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Ann Marie, i so hope that AF arrives for you very soon 

Danni  for the scan tomorrow,  for lots of follies growin and a EC date

Nic Fabby news that your now stimming
Charlie is looking down on his special mummy and daddy 

Maria sending lots of  hope that your taking it a little easy!

Hayley how r u feeling sweetheart, is it sinking in, have you got your beta results through yet 

Mitch, Hayley, CJ hope you and bumps are ok

Allyson hows the babes 

Sending love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies......

i think all you ladies are wonderful   youve all given us good luck messages and lots of support,thank you 

nic-great news        at last its happening for you.i bet youre getting all excited.hope you first jab went ok  

danni-good luck for tomorrow  i think youre due ec maybe monday or wednesday 

ikklesmiler-hope those tabs are doing their job  hows it going??

mjp- hows your 2ww going?    they should be implanting now,visualize  

heffalump-hows you doing??hope youre getting earlier nights now mrs 

kate-good to hear your bloods were good.not long now  

luckystars,honeybee-hows those bumps of yours?.not that long for either of you now really 

alleybee-hows the bubbas doinggetting into a mad routine 

well for me things are still hard to take in.its a case of waitin for these blood test results.im hopin i can get wednesdays one tomorrow but i did ask the bloke who did it and he said a wk to 10 days   i hope not.i will ring and chase it tomorrow lunch time though.im so scared of what theyl say  


hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Hayley, the last few nights have been late ones, the trouble is the little man sleeps all day and kicks and wriggles around most the night   obviously he got his bad habit from me but dh is back to work on days tomorrow so we can get lots of rest during the day, altho dh has been very good, havent lifted a finger for almost 3 weeks not even washed a dish

i am so happy for you have you got a scan date thru yet or are they waiting for your beta level first 

News on me as you can see my ticker has changed, the hospital are now giving me an extra check due to my recent high blood levels, how typical todays have all been in range mind you its the first time in 3 wks so we will see

Hoping and praying to see many more  on that list in the coming weeks/months

Em (whose now going to bed)


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok got my first level through and feelin abit funny about it.  dont know if its ok but its better than last time

11dp3dt(so thats 11 days past et,14 days past ec) and its 76 and progesterone is 127.2

is this level ok for test day or does it look low


hayley


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi

Hayley - you levels are good - see this website http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

Nic xx

/links


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Just a quick update from me

Ok i have 11 follies that are growing nicely, and loads of smaller ones, biggest is measuring 14mm at mo
nurse said some of the smaller ones may come up too
im back on monday for another scan, and EC should be Wed or Thurs, all being well.


----------



## ikklesmiler

danni. fantastic news hunnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
your moving along brilliantly now!!!

i have finally found a accupuncturist local, she made me an appt to see her wed, but she just called me and said to see her tonight at 6, she wants to see me and start treating me asap to work alongside my tx, shes really cheap too! £20 an hour!!  all the others charge £35 an hour and they didnt even understand what i was talking about when i said IVF!!!!
this one has people travelling from london to see her, so she must be good!!!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## poppy05

*****update*****

just got a call from clinic, my e2 levels are quite high, so have now lowered my dose of menopur
to stop over stimming
and ive been told to drink 2-3 litres of water (i knew that anyway)
nurse said i will need to be doing that until pg test!  
and i will feel very bloated in next day or 2!  
oh the joys!  

Ann marie, good luck tonight  babe


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls...

guess what....  AF arrived today!!!!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

YAY

fab news Ann Marie

have you phoned the lister and booked in the baseline scan 

I hope that you can now move forward hun  and start stimming and be one step closer to your BFP

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Em

I called the lister and left a message for them, nooone got back to me though, i will call them again on monday.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls 

Sorry for the quick post ...just wanted to ask about the Lister i am thinking of contacting them in regards to egg sharing ... I know i have my funded go but i dont get the best feelings from my clinic the dont get bacl to me opening hours are terrible etc 
any how if i am going to fo IVF again i would liek to help another couple again as well, 

can you tell me the basic cost time scale etc 
thank you 
Sara xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

ikklesmiler-that wont answer you today as there is no es nurses at wkends.you should be able to get them monday.well done on getting you af.not long now  

heffalump-hows you doing??

danni-good luck for you scan monday  strange how i said it would be monday or wednesday for collection  

its all gone quite quiet on here.hope you ladies are all ok.


hayley


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hello girlies..

How is everyone?? 

4 more long days left for me to wait!    I am seriously going mad mad mad now!!!!!!  

My (.)(.) are still sore but not as sore as they have been?!   And I'm getting very mild cramping on & off and sicky waves too!

Bought the peesticks yesterday because they were on offer in boots but not tempted to test early, way too scarey!  

God I'm soooooooooooooooo scared this hasn't worked!!!!!!!!  

Sorry for being such a moaner!  

Going to go out for the day now, need to keep busy. Then I'm back to work tomorrow until Wednesday, off Thursday (TEST DAY!!)

Love and hugs to everyone      

Maria x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls 

Maria, just text you hun, have a good day out, still keeping everything crossed for you. xx

Sara have pm'd you hun. xx

Nic, hope the stimming going well!

Danni, good luck for scan on monday!

Hayley great news on results hun

xxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hello girlies  

ive just been for my scan and........
my lining is 14mm
ive got 14 follies 16-18mm
6 follies 11mm
they have taken my blood, and if my hormones are ok, EC is going ot be on Wed!!  
if they are a bit high then im to 'coast' today, and EC will be Thurs!!  
I will find out later on this afternoon.
the nurse said i have done so well with this cycle, its almost to well,  
i feel so happy today, i keep wanting to cry  
i asked about my recipient too, and was told she is a lovely lady, and i almost burst into tears,
i told the nurse to wish her luck for me, and the nurse noticed my eyes well up, and held my hand witch made  me 10 times worse!  
i just hope we both get our dream
ok am off now can feel myself going again!  

lots of love to all, i know ive been bad with personals lately, but i peomise to be better soon, i will be doing loads on my 2ww!  

x x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

aaaw danni, your post made me cry!!!

im really pleased for you hun, (as i said in text lol)

i still done know if my recipient got a bfp or not, the lister are dragging thier feet on that one for some reason  

anyway hunnie, im glad this cycle has gone smothly for you, its about time!!!!

Ann marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Awww Danni, that's brill news hun!! Good luck for the call!!!  

xxxx


----------



## poppy05

had the call
hormones are a bit high
so im to coast today
and go back for blood test in morn


----------



## ikklesmiler

aaaaw hun, bet your a bit upset by that     
im sure they will have dropped enough tommorow.
stay positive hunnie.

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi Ann
i feel ok actually, just pee'd off that ive got to get up at 6am again tomorrow and sit in all that horrible traffic, just for a blood test!
they seem to be really monitoring me though to make sure i dont over stimulate, they keep telling me i have loads of follies and need to drink drink drink!!
i think i might move into the loo!  
will ring you later or tomorrow, we need a catch up


----------



## ikklesmiler

im glad your ok hun, chat to you soon!!!!  xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hello Listerinees..

Nic - Just read your diary - Woooooooohooooooooo!!! You are doing so well hun!      Good luck for next scan        


Danni -  I know it's such a pain having to go all that way just for bloods hun    I had to coast on both my cycles too, it's so exhausting but it will be worth it you'll see. You're are doing really really well, it won't be long now!! Sending you lots of     and    


Hayley - How are you feeling hun? Have you had your 2nd beta done yet? Everything crossed they are doubling nicely    


Kate - Hope you're ok? Thank you for being so positive for me hun    I will text you in the morning!  


Ann Marie - Not sure where you're upto? Have you had your baseline yet?    


Hello to everyone else   

Still going    here!  I've been getting loads of symptoms so feeling quite positive, but the not knowing is driving me crazy! Decided to start testing tomorrow morning    I know it will only be 12DPO  but I just can't wait any longer! Wish me luck  


Maria x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Maria hun

good luck with testing!!          

I finally got AF on saturday after a 22 day DR!!  am booked in for baseline wednesday     

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Morning...

I can hardly believe it!!!! We got a  this morning!!!

2 lines on clearblue regular and those magic *"PREGNANT"* words on digital!!!!

Feels like a dream, early days but we're sooooooooo happy!!! 

Not sure how I'm going to concentrate at work today!! 

Love to everyone, Maria x


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-yay congrates to you.well done!!!!



hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

Maria
thats brilliant news!! congratulations!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Im so happy for you Maria, well done babes


----------



## *kateag*

Maria, already said it, but I am SO SO SO SO pleased for you and Mark!!! Stay up there on  Mrs, you deserve it!!!!!

SO pleased!!!

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!


----------



## *~Nic~*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Maria you really deserve this! Congratulations to you and DH

Nic x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Maria - Just wanted to add my congratulations!!  well done you!!     

Helen xx


----------



## luckystars

Maria - JUst wanted to pop in and say Congratulations !!!!!!! Im so pleased for you  

Love

Julie xx


----------



## curlyj28

Congrats Maria - really pleased you got your lovely BFP !!

xxxxxxx

CJ xxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

CJ how are you?? Hows hubby? I can;t believe you'll have you little bubba in about a months time!!

Julie - How are you?  How many weeks are you now?

Maria - you still grinning??    

Danni - hope your E2 levels have come down so you can have collection on friday

Ann Marie - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow

My scan has been moved to Thursday (at my request - we got a new car and it had no tax - hadnt recieved insurance documents so couldnt tax it - so I rung the Lister and left a message asking to change appointment to Thursday - but I've sorted it now and while I was sorting it Lizzy left a message saying she'd changed it from wednesday to thursday  )

kate - just emailed you Mrs.

Hayley - saw your second test result levels. Looking good hun.

Nic x


----------



## poppy05

hi girls

levels still high 19000
so back tomorrow for more blood tests and scan Deeantie said should be good to go on friday xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi ...

Danni - Good luck hun I hope it all goes well..... 

Nic  Hiya Im nearly 29 weeks now my iron is still low so they are keeping an eye on me, How are u getting on with ur TX 

CJ - I hope ur Dh is ok hun I send my love  

Hello to eveyone else....

Just to let u all know I spoke to Jena the other day they are keeping her in hosp and she is going to have her c-section on Thurs  She says hello.....

Right of to make Dh a cake   Oh and make dinner ...back to the hosp tomorrow for more checks ..

Speak Soon 

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Danni - what a pain - keep on with loads of water and fingers crossed you get a ec date tomorrow.

Julie - wow 29 weeks!! I'm good - got 14 follicles each side and after 4 injections the biggest ones were 11mm!! Thats the best I've ever responded (as in size normally they are a lot slower to grow) I know I'll end up with loads not big enough to collect a mature egg from but am happy so far

xx


----------



## luckystars

Ah Nic Im glad ur happy so far I have everything crossed for u hun ....  What car did u get ?


----------



## *~Nic~*

Cheers Julie.  We got a mercedes - its lush!!  havent got to drive it yet thoguh   DH came home early and hes been out driving it!!

X


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Awwww Girls! 

Thank you all sooooo much!    I'm in tears now    It hasn't really sunk in yet that this has happen to ME!!    I'm so happy but don't want to get too excited until I've had 3 beta tests done, especially after what happened first time around. Must keep positive tho!!! Sent dp out to get 2 more tests today so I can check if that line is getting darker tomorrow!    

Nic - You are doing brilliantly hun!   for Thursday!    

Danni - Big hug for you!    I know exactly how you're feeling, warn out! Everything crossed your levels plateau or drop tomorrow so you can be de-egged Friday!!    

Thank you all again so very much for your lovely messages   

Must go & get the dinner out! 

Maria xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hello Everyone  

No news from Danni & Ann Marie ?

Hope all went well today girls        

Maria xx


----------



## poppy05

im still bloody here!!  
hormones still going up, e2 is now 22000!!!!  
back for more bloods tomorrow
hoping for EC on Sat now!
am soooooooo fed up


----------



## honneybee

HI girls

Maria    woooohoooooo                       I am so made up for you, I wasn't logged on yesterday so have only just seen the news, bl0ody fantastic babe,  thats such fantastic news!!!!! I had a feeling that this time it worked you so deserve it honey YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAYYYY.

Hayley good to see your results are going well, looks like things are doing wellv 

Nic you lucky lucky thing merc oooh lovely. I hope thursday brings you lots of follies  

Danni your levels are high mrs, I hope they are looking after you well good luck for saturday.  

Annmarie hope your scan went well today  

CJ   hope you and dh are doing well

Julie hows your iron is it improving, I hope so, mine have just started to rise thank god as I really didn't want an infusion. its now at 6.4 which is good for me  

Kate hows yiou hun?

Em hope you and your lil boy blu are doing well.

Cao how you doing?

Smila hope things are going well.

hope I have not left anyone off, dear me such exciting news to log on to. I wish all you girls sooo much luck, not much happening for me except my dd has now nicknamed me fish brain (memory of 3secs)  
and i am waddling like a duck. But wouldn't swap it for the world. 

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

Had baseline scan today, all looking good, have started stimms tonight, so am now on the way yippee!!!

Had an acupuncture session this evening too so am really tired now!!

Hope everyones ok.

Danni hun, I hope your ok.     

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi ya..

Mitch - Thank u for asking Hun, my iron has gone up a little bit but they are seeing me every 2 weeks now... Infact I had an app today and they have found sugar in my urine..... So they want me to go for a diabetes test next week !!!!!!!!

Well I have some good news Jena has text me she has had her twins today       they are so cute She is well !!!!!

Nic - Have u got the car off Ur DH yet.... 

Danni - Hang on in there Hun  it wont be long  

hello to everyone !!!  I have just had a lovely dinner DH cooked it its always better when someone else cooks.... Just need to make my mind up now choc pud and custard or some fruit and yogurt?

Speak soon 

Julie xxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Danni* - Oh hun!  How long have you been coasting now?  they fall tomorrow, ec on Saturday   

*Julie* - Send Jena our love and huge congratulations!   How lovely! Hope your test comes back clear hun   

*Nic * - Loads and loads of  for tomorrow hun, not long now!! Lovely car - enjoy the drive!   

*Kate* - Where are you?  Hope you're ok? 

*Mitch* - Thank you hun!  Hope you and your little princess are ok? I can't wait to waddle too! 

*Hayley* - Your betas are doubling nicely  I know you're so nervous hun because of what happened last time  but keep believing, this ones for keeps!       

*Ann Marie* - At last eh! Great news, Good luck for stimming   

*Em* - Hope you and your little man are ok now?   

Hi to anyone I've missed 

I've got my first beta test tomorrow morning, feeling nervous as this is where it all went wrong last time  but trying to keep a positive frame of mind!    We tested again this morning and the line was the same as the control line, not faint at all, so that reassured me for today! 

Maria x


----------



## poppy05

Hi maria
been coasting since monday


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls!!

Maria, I'm here hun! Just pm'd you!!!! Good luck for the test tomorrow, but I have no worries for you!! It's gonna be a high result!  

Danni, jeez!!! You must be so fed up! Good luck tomorrow hun. Fingers crossed for sat ec. xx

Nic, enjoy the drive in the new car hun! Text me when you're home! Good luck, go ovaries!!! No scary pics anymore, promise!

Jena, Congrats on the twinnies hun! Can't believe they're here already!

Hayley, great news on the 2nd test hun!! x

Mitch hope you and bubs are ok! Enjoy the waddling!!! xxxx

Hi to everyone else! 
xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

maria... good luck for today hunnie xx
danni you too hun!! xxxx
hugs to everyone else, gotta run am late for dropping dd to school!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

just dropping in b4 drs.

Danni good luck     

Maria   you have come a long. Good luck today,        

mitch
xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Just popping into say, 

Maria, good luck for the test today hun. xxx Hope you get the results asap.    

Danni, hope you get the go ahead for E/C today. xxx

Mitch, good luck at docs!

Nic, Good luck for scan! Let me know!


----------



## poppy05

clinic just called
guess what?..................................................



EC IS ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

about blooming time too!!!  lol, Thats fantastic news hunnie.

AM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Danni

WooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

So exciting!!!!!!  At last eh!! 

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies.

Woohoo Danni - bet your relieved. So tiring going back and forth isn't it.

Ann Marie - Congrats on starting stimming

Maria - Hope your ok and still got a big smile on your face!! Are you having bloods done? (I'm off to read your diary!)

Kate -  

Big congrats to Jena on the birth of her twins, thanks for letting us know Julie.

Bump rubs to Mitch and Julie and little bump rubs to Hayley and Maria!!

Welllllllll I have been for a scan and bloods today and she can now count 30+ follicles but as usual they are growing sooooooooooo slowly.  My largest is 14mm, few at 11/12mm and the rest are behind.  Jaliah said they are aiming to get the biggest to 20mm and have a fair few at 14mm or above for collection.  Had my call and my E2 level is 2386 - three days ago it was 555.  Don't know if thats good or not but Amal said they would expect my E2 to be above 5000 by the time my follicles are big enough for collection.

Nic x


----------



## honneybee

nic a nice slow approach honey is good as last time there was not a chance of getting enough follies big enough, I was a slow folly grower too and still only had 16 with 12 eggs altogether, so   keep them lil follies nicely snuggled and warm.  

Maria plenty of bump rubs for you   I am still on   from your news, 

annmarie wonderful you have started stims, hope you have lots of follies

Danni way to go! fab news for EC day tell us what nice food you ate   its was lovely when I was there. i hoe there is plenty of fabby eggs there for you both.

Jena congrats on your lil boy and lil girl, hope it went well.

ju are you o.k  

Kate hello   drs went well. how are you mrs? Hows Boo doing?

Hi to everyone I missed

mitch
xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hello

Danni - Well done on getting Ur date Hun not long now...... 

Maria - I sending u a bump rub  

Nic - keep Ur tummy warm Hun have u drove ur car yet  

Mitch - Im ok hun Dh says Im walking like a duck... Iron is still low and they have also found a problem with my sugar... I have just woke up oops Dh will be home soon I have so much work to do .........

Kate - I hope u are ok hun 

Right off to do some housework 

Julie xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girlies..

I phoned the Lister today and booked my first scan for 21st Feb, I'll be 7 weeks exactly then, hopefully!     They wanted me to book one at 6 weeks but sometimes you can't see a heartbeat then and I don't want the extra worry. So have kept it at 7wks and if I get any pain/bleeding I'll ask my EPU to scan me earlier.

I also phoned my surgery at 4.30 to see if my beta test results were back and the receptionist said no! So I practically begged her to call the lab and ask for them because I've been sat here worrying all day and I can't wait until tomorrow    She was really nice, phoned the lab and called me back half an hour later!  

I'm 14DPO and they are 259!! I can't tell you how relieved we are  

We've just been out for dinner to celebrate, early days but so pleased after what happened last time!  

Getting it repeated tomorrow and Monday to make sure that they rise ok    

Nic - 30+ follies!!! Woooooohoooooooo!!! Well done hun!    And your E2 is rising nicely! It's all looking so good!    EC next week     

Love to everyone else  

Maria x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Maria - after my first IVF when I was pregnant with twins my HCG on day 14 was 297.....................................me thinks you have two on board................how exciting!!!!!!

x


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-my betas look **** poor compared to yours   youre going to have twins


----------



## honneybee

wow maria. gosh this is exciting   all sounds good

xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Just a quick one!

*Danni* - All the very best for EC tomorrow hun! Will be thinking of you! The sandwiches are really yummy by the way!        

*Nic* -  for your scan and bloods tomorrow hun!       

    

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Thanks Maria!

Danni - Wishing you loads ofd luck for tomorrow - hope you get lots of lovely eggies        

Nic xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya lister ladies

Just popping in to say Danni wishing you lots of  for EC tomorrow         

Congrats to jena 

Maria fab beta levels my 14dpo was 109 so looking fabby

Hayley how r u doing sweetie all looking good 

Kate hope your doing ok

Nic sending follie growing vibes

Ann marie fab to see you stimming

Ju, CJ, Mitch big bump rubs to you

To anyone i missed 

I also wanted to post to let you know that on monday i am stepping down as your moderator, but i will still be around the boards and still on the lucky 7 thread  so you dont get rid of me that easy

Have a good weekend and keep wrapped up warm 

Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.sorry i havnt posted properly for awhile.ive had alot going on in my head.

danni-good luck for tomorrow.hope you get lots of little eggies   

mjp-good numbers on your betas.i bet your pleased 

ikklesmiler-hows those stims goingwhens your first scan??

nic-wow   you got loads of follies growing,well done.whens your next scan??hope your drinkin loads

heffalump-  how come youre stoppin doing this thenyou need to rest upwhat happened the other day when you went to hospital??hope you and bubs are both ok 

honeybee&luckystars-how you and bump doing??

kate-hows everything doing??


well ive been worried about all these bloods and everything so havnt done any proper posting.havent booked a scan yet as still frightened to.
my betas were...
11dp3dt 76
13dp3dt  142
18dp3dt  874
so im hoping we have a sticky one here.its all so stressfull.plus im now back at work so not on much.


hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi wishingformiracle

your beta count sounds good hun, the are getting higher all the time   

my stimming is going ok, nightmare headaches this time though, and im drinking enough to create a water shortage in kent!!!
i have my first scan monday, i really hope i have a nice lot of follies and that they are not as small as before! as you know last time at first stimms scan i had 23 follies, but only 6 grew... im dreading that happening again. So the scan monday and the next one are the scans im most worried about.


Ann Marie xx


----------



## honneybee

morning girls

just want to wish danni loads of luck for today.         

mitch
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

wishing4miracle said:


> heffalump-  how come youre stoppin doing this thenyou need to rest upwhat happened the other day when you went to hospital??hope you and bubs are both ok


Hi Hayley,

The other day, i went for my appt at hospital, and dh mentioned that i had been leaking  i thought it was just discharge but because it was clear thought was ok so i was transferred to the labour triage unit had examinations and admitted, i had to have sterioids to mature babys lungs just incase they couldnt stop him coming, it was a very scary experience

I am now at home but must take it a lot more easier than i have not that i have been doing much but the waters could go at anytime so i need to rest up a little.

I will still be around, and will still be part of the moderating team, but you will have a lovely new moderator who will take just as good as care of you as i hope i have

Em


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Em  

Sending you a huge hug    You must have been terrified!   

Thank goodness your little man has decided to stay put, phew!!  

Keep those feet up hun! Sending you loads of        

Maria x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello Ladies!

Em- thanks for being a great mod   Hope little man stays put for a while longer. You take it easy!

Dannii - thinking of you today - hope all is well.

I got Egg collection on TUESDAY!! My follies have had a major growth spurt and 15 are ready (or will be by tuesday) I have a cluster of smaller which may be ready and then loads of little piddly ones - new follicles are popping up every day! They aren't much good though!!

This is the shortest I have ever stimmed and the best response I have had yet.  Remember last time......they didn't even think I'd get 8 eggs !! I know as I have 15 ripe follies theres no guarantees but certainly gives me some confidence.

Be back later

Nic xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

WoooooooooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooooooo!! Nic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is absolutely brilliant news!!!!! So pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done hun!!!!!!

           

       For Tuesday!       

 Maria


----------



## honneybee

Nic            fantastic news,           that is wonderful. well done  



Em  hope little man stays all snuggled for you. The hospitals these days are amazing hun too, try not to worry if you can, my sis had her lil one at 25wks, she is fine, yes, there are a lot of stressful times as I am sure you are well aware. but hopefully that won't happen for you.   take it easy  

mitch
xxx


----------



## poppy05

Im back!!!  

drum roll please ...





20 eggs!!!!!!        

Everything went very well, my 1st EC with GA, and it was fantastic, i cant believe how ive been treated in comparisson to last clinic
everyone was really lovely
im feeling sore and tired, but not as bad as i have felt on the previous 2 EC's
im just praying now we get a good amount of embies and manage to get them to blasts
and i know she wont see this, but i wish my recipient all the luck in the world too  

i need to get some sleep now, will see you all later

love Danni x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Danni* - Well done hun!!!     

Good luck for the call tomorrow!       

So much good news today, it's brilliant!!! Lucky Listerinees!!! 

*Kate* - Is Holly any better now hun?  Hope you all have a wonderful time at Disney! 

We're off to a surprise birthday party tonight. No  for me. I'm sure my colleagues will raise an eyebrow or 2! Will have to think of an excuse! 

Love to everyone

xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi ems,...hope you and bubs are ok, please take it as easy as possible, get dh to run around for you as much as poss, as for the housework, LEAVE IT!!!!!  it can be done bit by bit by dh and anyone that visits you!

Danni... fab news hunnie, im sure youll have lots of nice embies to choose from too!!!

hope everyones ok, nothing new here, headache from hell still lurking!!

Ann marie xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Well done Danni !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Excellent number of eggs - your recipient will be chuffed to bits, as you are.

Now rest!!!

Good luck for your call from the lab tomorrow

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Thanks for your posts i will keep an eye on you all, until you have all got your 

Nic fab news on the EC date

Danni fab news on the 20 eggs  for a fab fertilisation rate in the lab of love tonight

Will be popping pics into gallery later of our 4d scan today and a few bump pics

Hope everyone is ok weatherwise

Emxx


----------



## cao

Hello to everyone,

Hayley- Congratulations on your bfp, your hcg is looking good, understand though it must be hard after last time. Hoping you have a very sticky little one there.

Maria- Congratulations on your bfp too. 259 is a great hcg result. Wishing you a very healthy and happy pg.

Em- Sorry to hear you have been having problems, glad that bubs decided to wait to make an appearance. Take care of yourself.

Danni- Fab news about ec, hope the call tomorrow is just as positive. 

Ann Maria- Hope scan on Monday goes well and that the headaches pass quickly.

Nic- Gppd luck for ec on Tuesday, hope you get lots of lovely eggs.

Mitch, Julie- Hope you and bumps are doing well.

Smila- How are you? Not long until 12 week scan now. Hope you and bump are ok.

Hello to anyone I have missed. 

Good to see lots of fantastic news from everyone, so much has happened! Have been popping on to see how you all are and do think about you all. I went back to Agora on Friday where I had my second scan as I still haven't had any bleeding yet and my GP was nice but not very helpful. Had some blood tests done and am going back on Tuesday, he has said if hcg and pegesterone are low he will advise me to wait abit longer if not he'll refer me to my local epu (so I can have an erpc.) I desperatey need something to happen now as I would be 11 weeks and getting ready for my 12 scan and I don't think I can actually cope with this for much longer. I want to be able to just say goodbye to my lttle baby.

Anyway, I didn't come on to lower the mood just wanted to say congrtulations to so many of you! 

cao


----------



## Smila

Hello Everyone   

I am so sorry I have not been around for a while . As mentioned, I had friends over  followed by a week business trip to Japan (everyone thinks I am ), followed by a very busy time at work  etc&#8230; 
My parents are here now for a bit , my mum will stay for a week, bless her, her mum (my lovely grandmother) passed away when I was in Japan  and she did not tell me anything when I was there not to worry me etc&#8230; so I missed the funeral  and all&#8230; Anyway, I hope to spend some quality time with my mum this week  (if work allows me). I have just been officially promoted and my workload has doubled but still happy with it&#8230; So a bit chaotic but I am feeling very good and looking forward to my 12 week scan in less than 2 weeks.   

Monday will be 11 weeks for me. In the last couple of weeks, I started for the first time putting on weight as a result of feeling like eating much more all of the sudden. Need to get used to this as I think I ate more than I can handle/ am used to and feel bloated all the time. I also started feeling sleepier earlier at night (I am usually a late night person) and more tired. My tummy is also bigger for the first time. As a result, I am for the first time, actually feeling PG and I hope my 12 weeks scan will not shatter my hopes after all scares and threats I went though. 

*Hayley, Maria* - Fantastic news! I am so very pleased and excited for you both and your     

*Danni*- This is wonderful! You have done so well. Your recipient must be thrilled as well! Good luck with "The Call"      

*Ann-Marie * - Sent you a note in the other thread. Hope your headaches go away soon   

*Em * - What a scare &#8230; Glad it is all fine . Since my threatening miscarriage, I am always a bit scared somewhere inside of me. 

*Nic * - Great progress  you must be really pleased.   

*Cao darling * - I emphathise so much with your situation. I try to put myself in your position and it is very hard. You are going through a very painful process and you must be feeling so vulnerable. I really hope you can turn that page soon, at least in practical terms. All my love and good thoughts go to you.   

*To Everyone Else I Forgot: *    & 

 Smila


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Ive had 'the call'
out of my 10 eggs 7 were mature enough to be injected and we have 4 embies  
Im really pleased with that, the embryologist said it was very good and all 4 are 1 cell as they should be today
Im booked for transfer at 12.00 on Tues, but if we can get them to blasts then it will be changed to Thurs
So ive done all I can now, its up to my 'jelly beans' to do their stuff, and keep dividing and getting nice and strong
I feel very calm and stress free, if this is meant to be then it will work

Thanks for all your wonderful support, means lots to me    

Lots of Love a very happy Danni x x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Danni

4 embies is fab!!

Hope they keep dividing nicely for you    

Hi Smila and Cao  

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

Danni


Fab fab news on the fab 4 embies 

sending lots of dividing          to them in the lab

 for transfer on tuesday

Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Danni* - Yay!!! Keep going strong embies!!!     Keeping everything crossed that you can take them to blasts hun 

*Cao* - Good to see you posting sweetheart  As you know the same thing happened to us with our first little blast  But this must be so much harder for you, dragging on like this. I am thinking of you  and I so hope you can try to put this behind you very soon! Lister did tell me that most women do go onto have a healthy pregnancy after this sort of thing hun   

*Smila* -  for your 12 wk scan hun, I know you're nervous but I'm sure all will be well   

*Nic* - Nervous? And excited I bet? Last jabs tonight  Woooohoooo!! Not long now!   

*Hayley* - You and bubs ok hun? Will you be having anymore betas? And are you still on 2 x 400mg Cyclogest? Lister said I can reduce mine to 1 now, until 12 wks  Felt a bit nervous about doing that but all ok so far 

*Ann Marie* -  for your first follie scan tomorrow!   

*Em* - Thank you! You've been such a great moderator  Now keep those feet up and keep that little man cooking a while longer!   

 to everyone else!

Only another 18 more days until first scan!  This is so much more worse that the 2ww! 

Maria x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Danni..... great news hunnie, i bet your embies are busy dividing as we speak! (I will break into the lab tommorow and give them a kiss for ya!) LOL

Ann marie xxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Can i ask you a quick question please?

Im not sure where to use my cyclogest this eve? my last clinic liked you to use back door before transfer, but i was using 2 a day therefore the morning one went back door, the embyologist at the lister just told me to use them vaginally or rectally, and the info sheet ive been given says the same, but i dont want to put it in front door then get told at transfer i should have used back door  
just wondered what you girls have been told at the lister?
i dont really want to put it in back door as they give me terrible upset tummy and cramps

Any info would be a help
thanks girls x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say  Danni for ET tomorrow 

I used the front door apart from the day of ET and used the Back door that day, i wasnt told front or back door by my clinic either

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

had scan today, got 9 follies one side and 8 the other, they are very small at the mo (said lena)  the biggest being 11mm and the others about 9mm, i have to stay on 225 menopur and have another scan/blood test thursday, my levels at the mo are 1600.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## poppy05

Thanks Em, im still undecided, think i may use formt door but put it in early tonight instead of bedtime, i really cant be doing with those awful pains i got last time from using back door.
Im hoping we get a call in the morning to say we can go to blast, but im not worried if we cant, whatever is meant to be and all that
as long as these are sticky ones thats the main thing.
How are you feeling babe?

Ann marie, if my transfer does get changed to thurs we may actually see eachother!  
did Lena do your scan? ive never seen her at any of my appointments, she took my details on the initial consultation, but thats been it, ive wondered what she actually does there? (dont mean that nasty, i just never see her seeing anyone)


----------



## ~ MJP ~

[size=18pt]NIC - GOOD LUCK FOR EC TOMORROW!!!  

                                               

All the very best hun! Will be thinking of you!

Maria x


----------



## poppy05

nic good luck for tomorrow hunni, heres hoping you get lots of yummy eggies


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi danni

i hope you can go to blasts hun,                

lena didnt do my scan, alison did, i have seen lena a couple of times at my last cycle, but only when things were bad, i think as 'head' nurse shes there to iron out probs and stuff...  maybe... i dunno..lol

If you do have et tommorow hunnie, then lots and lots and lots of luck, 

oh i peeped in at your embies today, they are dividing nicely, we had a chat and they are gonna behave and stick around this time          

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

thankyou auntie Ann!


----------



## poppy05

Morning!

Well ive had a call from the embryologist
we now have 2, 8 cell embies, and 1, 12 cell
grade 1 and 2
so we are going to take them to blasts!  
Im just so happy, as i really didn't think they would make it
the embryologist said they are all top quality embies,  
Transfer is now Thurs morn. x x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Danni - Yay!!! What clever embies!!!  

So pleased for you hun   

Will you have one or two transferred?  

xxx


----------



## poppy05

im not sure how many to have transferred now we are having blasts?
i want to say 2 to give maximum chance
but im not sure i want twins really?
1 baby is more than enough for me  
but if i only had 1 transferred and it didn't work, i would always wonder
i know if i was pg with twins i would be very happy
think im gonna have to speak with DH later, see what he thinks
i will also go with the advice of the clinic x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

It is a difficult one hun, we had one transferred the first time. They gave us 70% chance of success with one so played safe, but sadly I lost it very early   We then had 2 frozen ones transferred ( 2 goes at FET - 30% chance each go) but no BFP! So decided we had to have 2 fresh this time to maximise our chances, but now it may be twins we're are a bit    but if it's meant to be then so be it  

Whatever you decide your chances of success are good!    

Roll on Thursday! You've done so well!  

xxx


----------



## honneybee

Danni thats excellent news, I didn't make it to blast , whey to go. they sound fab embies   I didn't realise about front/back and put mine front   I didn't think about ET. Anyway I ended being so sick and wet myself just as I entered the room it was the last thing on my mind. what an experience   good luck honey 

Nic good luck today my hunny bun hope you have lots of lovely eggs in there. 

Annmarie 
thats so good you have all them follies growing, you are doing well, good luck for thursday  


has anyone had cramp and what do you do to make it better? I have started getting it every night but don't know why is it lack of calcium or something?

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Danni

fab news hun!!  am so pleased for you!

hope to see you at clinic thursday! i know your there earlier than me but if your finished in time pop up and see me!!

hugs and lots of luck

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## poppy05

Mitch, OMG you poor thing wetting yourself
im so worried about doing that
i cant cope with the full bladder thing
bless you  

Ann marie, i will see if your about when im done Thurs


----------



## honneybee

danni, atleast we had something to talk about, it broke the ice as I said to them at the time sorry for smelling of sick and stinking of wee   and it was marie wren, she was very nice about it. the good thing was I had managed to take my knickers and trousers of beforehand so atleast for the journey home I was dry, if not mortified  

you will be fine danni   it will go perfectly and you will have two wondeful blasto babes on board   

you can tell them if you are too uncomfortable with a full bladder as Marie did say I could empty some

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

i could really do with some advice....
as you know im on day 6 of stimming with 18 follies (small ones) had scan yesterday and everything was ok....  however last night i started to get some kind of pains 'down below'  (sort of where your ovaries are but in the middle..not to any particular side) these pains got worse into the night and kept me awake part of the night, i just ignored it, (well tried to) and was surprised when they were still there this morning, they were on and off, but now i can feel a uncomfortable pain all the time, its like an ache, a sort of period pain but a lot lower down..  is this normal? should i start to worry that loads of folies have popped up?  i keep panicking that my follies have had a mega growth and are now huge..        
has anyone else had this? or should i call the clinic?

Ann Marie xx


----------



## honneybee

ann marie I am sorry I don't know the answer, I can only think that it is because your follies are taking up room in your ovaries, I didn't have many so didn't feel to much pain, I know others have so its probably your ovaries swelling. Drink plenty of water and ask tomorrow at the clinic   

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks hun, i have clinic thursday so will ask then, unless it gets unbearable then will call them earlier. 

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Ann Marie - I had quite a bit of pain and got very uncomfortable towards the end, so I'd say its normal but best to check with the nurses just to be on the safe side!    

Maria x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh I'm so impatient!    

Waiting for Nic's news!        

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Still no news  

Oh I hope all is ok?  

She's probably sleeping      

xxx


----------



## poppy05

oh poo, come on nic you cant still be laying?!!!!!  
hope all is ok, and your sleeping thats why you not been on yet


----------



## *~Nic~*

sorry for the delay - very sore!

26 eggies!!!   

back tomorrow with details

x


----------



## honneybee

Fabtastic news nic    

lots of precious eggies and they will do so well tonight yyyyyayyyyy!!!!

have a nice rest now hun

mitch
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

WoooooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done Nic!! 

Sending lots of  vibes for tonight and lots of        for the call in the morning! 

Get lots of rest now hun, your little ones will be coming home soon! 

Maria x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Maria

How are you feeling hun, hope everything going well for you.  I had my follow up today from failed IVF/ICSI in November, remember we cycled at simular time the consultant told me the usual - they cannot tell me the reason the treatment didn't work just one of those things, but you know when I was a bit undecisive about egg share, well they answered my decison, I wouldn't ne a suitable candidate anyway for ES as i only had 4 out of 6 eggs fertilize in last cycle and that is not enough.

I put it all down to fate, it feels like we are meant to adopt.  I am really hoping that things go well and that we get approved and that we don't have to wait to long, I have heard that the waiting list isn't as long now, I have been thinking today if there is anything I should get to impress Social Worker for our appointment next Tuesday, but I suppose she will be more interested in us as we are not cosmetic things in the house.

Good luck with everything

Speak soon

crazybabe


Thanks

Crazybabe


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Nic - fantastic news on the amount of eggs!!  well done u!!!!  (hope they let you keep your 50%!!!)

Helen xx


----------



## poppy05

well done nic
fingers crossed for some lovely embies


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Crazybabe* - I've pm'd you hun 

*Helen* - Thank you for your lovely message on my profile  I got 24 eggs and they were split 50/50, no mention of splitting 3 ways? Wouldn't this be discussed before EC if they were going to do this?

xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Maria - I Have Pm-ed you too


love

crazybabe


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just nippin in to say


Nic woohoo

Fantastic news on your crop of eggies

All crossed for your call tomorrow

Maria fab HCG me reckons theres double trouble there

Love to you all
Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

not a good post from me today....  I took DD and her friends to pizza hut last night, we had a massive very noisy meal for DDs birthday and when i went to pay i realised i had left my bag in the waiting room (bloody drugs!!) and when i went to get it it had gone, all the cctv camera's were broken, so no chance of getting it back, unfortunatly aswell as having bank cards, in, it had £250 cash (was money for meal and acupuncture) passport, driving licence, everything|!!!  I am devastated, couldn't stop crying last night and it feels horrible knowing someone has all my personal stuff, my life was in that bag. 
So aswell as being 250 short with no bank cards, i also have no ID to get money out my account now too.#I dont know what im going to do, police just took details over phone, said they would call us back but they didnt.  Cancelled all cards, poor DDs birthday ended up with me in tears, I feel so bad for her, I ruined her birthday and made her cry too         
Today i just want to stay in bed, but cant, now got to get ointo passport and dvla... dunno if i can do this today, i feel awful     

Ann Marie


----------



## *~Nic~*

Ann Marie    
Oh hun - you just do not this sort of sh#t especially now whilst going through IVF.

Theres some hoffible people out there - I can't believe someone didn't hand it in - even if they took the money and handed in the rest it will save you a lot of messing around.

  

Ladies - I was asked to split 3 ways - said NO! will explain all later as got to pop to chemist before lab calls.

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Ann Marie -      what a`horrible thing to happen    really hope you manage to get sorted out soon...  some people  

Maria - ideally they should be explaining the possibility of sharing 3 ways when you first apply for egg sharing.  It;s not always automatic but we do sign something that says if we have a lot of eggs than they have the right to do this and they only really tell you for sure after EC when they know the exact number of eggs.  You were very luck by the sounds of it.  I only had 20 eggs and they told me after EC that I only had 7 of my 20  ...  all got sorted out in the end but I wasn't a happy bunny!!  teaches me not to sign things without reading and understanding every single word on the paper!!

Helen xxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie, i sent you a text when i read your post, but then realised that you may have also lost your phone?
im so sorry you have had this happen to you, i hope you get things sorted out and feel better soon


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

danni, got yr text hun, luckily my phone and car keys were in my pockey (they are not normally, so that was lucky!)
i am on phone to bank at mo, will call you after xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Helen* - That is naughty, you should have had 10 eggs!  Sounds as if I was very lucky! I didn't read that 

*Ann Marie* - How awful for you hun, you must be devastated  Not what you need right now! I'd love to get hold of them! 

*Nic* - Good for you for keeping 50% hun, I'd have done the same  Good luck for the call   

*Em* - Dp thinks it's double trouble too!  2 more weeks til scan, the wait is driving me mad! 

*Danni* - One more day to go! Excited? 

xxx


----------



## honneybee

Helen I was also told if I got lots of eggs more than 16 they would do the same to me. Luckly I only got 12 eggs. So ended up with 6.

Ann marie how awful for you     , like nic says even if they handed in the stuff not worth much to them it means something to you   

Maria    your hcg looks good. I think you have a couple of munchkins nesting in there.

danni good luck for tomorrow, those blast bubbas will be coming home  

Nic good on yu for saying no, you have to also be priority. willl you go to blast as well?

hi Em hope willow will be fine, try not to think about what ifs,  

slept on the settee last night, can't get comfortable as either its I need the loo or dh snoring   although he says he doesn't snore.

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Right - we got 26 eggs - Lena and Lizzy came round (talk about intimidation - coming in force!!) to see me when I had been awake from the ga for about 45 minutes so i wasn't exactly fully with it.
Said how do I feel about splitting 3 ways, i said I was rather concerned due to the high amount of immature eggs I normally get.  She said that out of the 26 18 were good and 8 were immature.

I said I want my full share as theres no guarantees on fertilisation.  So she asked If I would mind them splitting my recipients share!!!!! initially I said do what you want with them - but she needed a definate yes or no so I said no as thats not really fair on the recipient who has waited a long time for this and gone through so much also for me then to reduce her chances.

Anyway I am so glad I said no because got a call from the Lab today - We have 4 embies - as 7 of my 13 were actually immature!!!! 2 were empty eggs and the four good eggs all fertilised! So transfer friday unless they are looking good then we are going to blasts!!

If I'd split 3 ways I wouldn't have 4 embies would I! 

Lena said because I am CMV negative and their waiting list is so long for CMV negs donors they had to ask.  Maybe you aren't CMV neg Maria  

I am still surprised they asked as they know my history and because I have PCOS I always produce a lot of immature eggs.

Feeling quite sore today but on the whole ok and really really pleased to have 4 embies!!

Starting the lovely cyclogest tonight and the clexane and aspirin - the clexane has cost we £5.04 per dose - money well spent if it works though and if I do get a BFP I can get it on the NHS from 7 weeks.

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Nic that really is not on!    I'm so surprised at their attitude    thank god you said no hun    Didn't they try to persuade you to give the extra egg to the recipient last time too!  

I am CMV negative, Lena made a point in telling me once how much in demand my eggs are with me having blonde hair and blue eyes too!  

Anyway, you did the right thing for yourself and your recipient who has been waiting 2 years. 

Huge congrats on your 4 embies  keeping everything crossed you can take them to blasts    

Well done hun!!!!  

Off to work now  

xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi nic
thats not good doing that to you when your not with it
i too am CMV neg, but i didn't get asked to share with 2?
mind you i had already signed the form to say only want to share with 1
anyway i too got 4 embies and we have gone to blasts, so fingers crossed yours do the same
and we both get our dream very soon


----------



## honneybee

Nic unbelieveable, so glad you didn't share  

I only had 4 fertilise from my eggs and look where it got me   those will be good little eggs there   good luck hun you truely derserve some   I am cmv neg too,  congrats  

mitch
xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

I am more than happy with my 4 embies - last time I only got one embie - had a day 2 transfer and it stuck around (for a while) time before we got 3 embies - one didn't divide after one cell so I had a day 2 transfer with the remaining two and they both stuck around (again only for a while).

We shall see what happens.............its all about quality rather than quantity isn't it I'm don't mind having a day 3 or day 5 transfer as long as they don't try talking me out of having 2 transferred!!

How weird that I was asked to share and you weren't? Maybe there was a recipient that matched me already lined up - maybe her donor did not produce any eggs? I find it unlikely though and am thinking they would of had to have frozen the eggs. Very strange.  Glad I said no though gives me and my recipient a better chance.

And yes Maria it was me that last time they asked if I could give the odd egg away!! Why is it always me?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Yes they do freeze the excess eggs just as eggs and sort out a third recipient afterwards (that's what they done with my extra ones which I was luckily able to reclaim after complaining)  unless they have a recipient who is at a stage where they are able to take onboard some fresh excess ones.  Nic - so cheeky of them to ask, but well done you for sticking to your guns!!

Helen xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Nic* - Don't you worry about it hun, this will be the last time anyway!!

This is definitely the one  And they WILL stay this time!! It's your turn & you so deserve it!!

                                               

*Danni* -  for tomorrow hun! Bet you can't wait to get them back now 

Maria x


----------



## poppy05

Maria, i am excited yes,but also a little nervous
my last ET was at a different clinic, and it wasn't very nice
it didn't hurt or anything, but i didn't like it and because i moved
the dr doing the transfer told me off, and made me cry!
and its really put me off
i keep telling myself it will be different, but i cant help feeling a little scared
i just want it to be tomorrow night, and im back home with my jelly beans. x x


----------



## honneybee

Danni please try not to worry hun   I was extremely nervous too, to the point I made the prescribe me a tablet so I didn't feel any pain, it didn't work as I had a reaction to it and that was what made me sick (and wet myself) like I explained before, but marie wren was so so nice   she told me to grip my hands together and pull as if pulling them apart and she said this lifts the pelvis making things easier..... anyway truthfully I felt absolutely nothing, I was amazed. Do you know who is doing yours tomorrow   

mitch
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Danni good luck for tomorrow.  I'm sure it will be fine and the whole experience will be worth it to get those 2 embies back where they belong (? or 1 have you decided?)

Good Luck xxxxxxx

Ann Marie - you have a stimms scan tomorrow don't you? good luck - bet they have grown loads!

Nicx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Aww Danni    You will be fine hun. I'm always really nervous and shake with nerves at transfers, it's really embarrassing cause I can't keep calm    I've had 4 at Lister now and I can honestly say none have hurt, only one was a little uncomfortable so please don't worry. You'll be home and PUPO before you know it! You can have a tablet that relaxes you if you want, they offered it to me this time but didn't take it and it was fine, went really smoothly! My fave docs are Dr.Thum and Marie Wren, they are brilliant at transfers! 

Hello Mitch hun    

Off out now, back later  

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

I had Marie Wren first time and she was so fab.  Second time I had Dr T (god bless him) and I was a bag of nerves - nothing he did he was gentle and the transfer went smooth I think I was worked up and worried as we only had one embie I was really shakey.

I've not heard any bad things about transfers at the Lister (apart from Yau Thum leaning on Kates bladder and the nurse telling him off  )

Good Luck

Nic x


----------



## poppy05

thanks for the reassurance girls
im sure i will be ok
once im on the bed wiv me feet on the ceiling!!  
im 98% sure i shall have 2 transferred, but will see what they say
im not keen on having twins, but dont want to half our chances
i figured my gut will tell me what to do, and it will be the right decision x x


----------



## honneybee

thinking of you tomorrow danni   when you get back home you can breathe a igh of relief, its hard deciding how many to put back,     you will know in your heart.  

ann marie good luck for tomorrow don't forget to ask about that pain.  

Hi maria hope you are doing well  

Nic sending lots of      for your wonderful eggs  

mitch
xx


----------



## cao

Hi!

Danni- Just wanted to say I was really worried about et I had Dr Thum (also on a Thursday) and it was 100 times better than I was expecting he was really gentle and kind. He said to us chances of pg with one transferred was something like 70 per cent and with 2 74 percent or something like that so not much difference, but chance of twins was high (60 per cent I think, sorry not sure.) Hope it all goes well whatever you decide.

Ann Marie- Sorry to hear about your bag, that's awful how people don't hand these things in. Hope you got it all sorted now- cards, passports and stuff, what a nightmare. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Nic- Congratulations on all the eggs and the 4 lovely embies. Really hope this is your time, it should be. 

Maria- Hope you are doing ok and not going too mad with the wait for the scan. Hope the hcg is continuing to rise well.

Smila, Em, Mitch, Julie- Hope you and bumps are all well.

I'm going in for an erpc tomorrow. Dr at Agora said my hcg was still very high (he thought I might be lucky and things were ok) but scan confirmed that all that is growing now is the sack so I'm booked in at my local hospital for tomorrow. Not looking forward to it especially as DP has to work so I'll be on my own but at least there will be an end to it all. 

Hope you are all ok. Hi to anyone I've missed.

cao


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Cao.. I don't know what to say    I really feel for you hun and having to go alone, isn't there someone else who could go with you? This has dragged on for so long now and like you say at least the end is in sight, sadly not the one you dreamed of    I'm so sorry sweetheart. I will be thinking of you tomorrow, big hug  

Maria x


----------



## honneybee

Cao I will be thinking of you today huni     as maria said there is an end insight and you can then start to think about your future and put a closure on this, not on the lost baby hun I don't mean that but to this awful situation of being stuck in limbo    

You are being extremely brave,   

mitch
xx


----------



## poppy05

cao
thinking of you today my lovely
im so sorry you have to go through this awful thing
but like the girls have said, it will give you closure, and you can grieve your loss 
lots of love hun


----------



## *~Nic~*

Cao   I had a ERPC after my second pregnancy ended.  It will give you some closure and will help you to be able to move on.  I think its so awful that you have been in limbo for so long.  

Girls - I want to ring the lab to check on my embies   What number do you call? I have been ringing the switchboard and selecing the option for the embryology team and theres no answer  

xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Got through (  ) and checked on my babies  

All four are 4 cell and grade 1 

Woo!!! Go embies GO!!! 

Hopefully they carry on this way

bbl

xx


----------



## Smila

Quick one as I am supposed to be working!

*Danni * - So thrilled with your progress! I hope you make the best decision for both of you regarding 1 or 2 embryo transfer. I personally would always go for the maximum of everything but mind you, I am a bit of a freak! Good luck with the ET!   

*Nic * - Congrats on those embies TOO. Also good luck for ET!   

*Maria * - You seem much more patient than me (not difficult)! Good luck with waiting and waiting for scans and more scans&#8230; Just joking , time actually does fly! What a liar I am !

*Ann-Marie* - E-mailed you elsewhere 

*Cao * - Glad this will get to an end but sorry you have to go to such an emotionally charged procedure and alone   . I truly hope this gives you a sense of closure and things get a little easier for you moving forward.

Hi to everyone I miss

Smila xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

scan went well today, 5 follies at 18mm, the rest between 11 and 16mm...  scan saturday and maybe ec monday


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Well i have 2 beautifully perfect blasts on board!  
I cant remember the grades as i was to busy crying!  
But the 1st one is already hatching, which they said is fantastic
and the second one is a top grade blast
the embryologist even got a bit choked, she said our cycle had been a fantastic one
and that we had made some amazing embryo's
We have been given a 74% chance of a pregnancy
and a 40% chance of twinnies
they did try to get me to only have 1 transferred, but my gut instinct told me to have 2.
I cant begin to tell you how happy im feeling
this is the closest ive felt to acheiving my dream
i know it doesn't mean it will work, but for the next 10 days i am going to enjoy being PUPO

Thankyou for all your support and kind words


----------



## *~Nic~*

Oh Danni PUPO congrats!!!!!
I've been waiting all day for you to post  


Well done you on sticking to your guns.  Who did your transfer? Did it all go smoothly?

You enjoy being PUPO - I'm sure in 10days time we'll be saying you enjoy being PREGNANT.

How exciting!!!

x


----------



## poppy05

hi nic
dr Faris did the transfer, he was so lovely
but i still cried, i just dont like the feeling, even though it didn't hurt 1 bit and he was very gentle
i just dont like that bit
anyway its done now  
your embies are doing well, are you taking them to blasts if you can?


----------



## *~Nic~*

Think he did my collection?

it is a horrid feeling when they insert the catheter thing isn't it.

All in a good cause though  

Hope you are in bed with your legs in the air  

We are going to blasts if need be - to select the best quality ones.  I'll get a call before 9am tomorrow to tell me if all is looking good - if I don't hear from them before 9am I'll be leaving for London to get them back on board!

x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Oh and best of all your already nearly half way through your 2ww!!!!


----------



## honneybee

Danni well done huni. Your two fab little blast bubbas are well and truely settling for the long haul, good on you for sticking to your guns.

Nic I like the sound of your embies too, hopefully that call will come and you will have 2 wonderful blasto miracles too  

good news ann marie on your scan, did you ask about that pain?

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Ladies - Particularly Maria, Hayley or Danni as you have recently had EC can you remember how long afterwards you felt sore and bloated? I still feel really tender - on and off - feel like I'm full of wind - but can't get it out  

Evenings are the worst though........

?

Nic x


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls

Wow so much has been going on .....

Danni - Well done with sticking to Ur guns 2 embies back with you   

Nic - Well done on your EC Hun lets hope Ur ET will be soon so you can have your dream..... 

Cao - I'm thinking of u Hun  

Mitch - How are u babe.....Hows the iron going 

Maria - How are u feeling ?

Hello to anyone I have missed ...... Nothing much going on with me  I'm on my 4days off now  DH is cooking dinner while I'm on the internet and watching TV .... ... Off to see the midwife tomorrow as I have spent more days in hosp this week than me being at home!!!!

love

Julie xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh what fantastic news to come home to girls!! 

*Nic* - What fab embies! And all grade 1!  They will go to blasts hun, just you see!  Day of EC I felt fine but the day or 2 days after I was in quite alot of pain, bloated, trapped wind etc. It woke me up at night and I got really worried, think it was mild ohss  but it settled down a few days later with lots and lots of water!

*Danni* - Wooooohoooooo!!! 2 blast bubbas on board, well done hun, they sound perfect!  Are you testing in 10 days? I was told 9, but was naughty and tested after 7! 

*Ann Marie* - Glad your scan went well, not long now til EC!   

*Julie* - Good luck for your midwife apt tomorrow!    Oh I can't wait for that! 

*Cao* - Hope all went ok hun, thinking of you 

*Smila* - Hiya! No I'm not patient, this wait is driving me  and I've got another 2 weeks yet!  

Hello to everyone else 

5 weeks today!  No more betas for reassurance and my symptoms seem to come and go  I'm so scared of something going wrong, but must stay positive!   

Maria x


----------



## poppy05

Nic, i still feel a bit sore even today, and ec was sat
it is mor elike a bad period pain now
i have had some wind too, and that really hurts!
im sure you will feel better soon, drink loads of water hun, and take some paracetamol if you need to x x 

Maria, i am testing in 10 days, and although its gonna kill me, i wont be testing early
im not putting myself through that stress, i'd rather remain PUPO and wait (she says!)


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Hayley* - Are you ok hun?  I see you've booked your scan, 6 days time, not long now 

Sending you lots of              

Maria x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!!

Im back from disney!!! Was FAB!! We had an amazing time and we're rebooking for next year for longer!!

Anyway! 

Maria, FAB levels hun, what did I tell you!?!? Listen to aunty Kate ok!!! Have pm'd you xx

Nic, hello!   Hope your bubba's are doing good, text me tomorrow as soon as you know!! You just HAVE to darling!!!  

Em, hope you and bubs are ok, who will be the mod on here now   Will miss you! Keep in touch with us!!! 

Mitch, hope you and bubs are doing good, stick a plaster on dh's nose, that'll stop him snoring! (across the bridge obviously, not over the nostrils! Although, that would work too!!)

Danni, well done on the two blast bubba's! Good luck for 10 days!

Think thats everyone!!!!  

We've come back so refreshed and so happy! Was just what we needed!!! Disney is SO good! 

Anyway! Am shattered, Boo is ill with a cold (she was fine out there but this morning woke up ill) it was so cold, I had leggings, trousers, t-shirt, jumper, fleece and coat on as well as hat scarf and gloves and was still cold! Today of course was perfect weather!!! So she has caught another cold out there, she's sparko on the bed at the mo. 

Anyway!! Am off!!!

 to my girlies 

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just popping in

Danni fab news on the 2 blasts everything crossed

Nic  for ET be it tomorrow or blasts in a few days time    btw i was sore for about 5 or 6 days post ec

Ann Marie fab news on the follies  for next scan and  for EC on monday

Cao thinking of you today

Kate glad you had a fab time in disney, sorry boo is poorly though

Julie sorry to read that you have been in hospital is all ok 

Maria and hayley hope your both ok



kateag said:


> Em, hope you and bubs are ok, who will be the mod on here now  Will miss you! Keep in touch with us!!!


Kate, its a lovely lady called Rosie am sure she will look after you all very well 

Love to you all
Emxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Am so sorry I meant to introduce myself sooner, but don't know where this week has gone.

I'm Rosie and am now moderating for your board. Was previously a mod on the Clomid board. Anyway, I won't be butting into your theads , but if you need anything or have any requests or anything I can try and help with, please feel free to give me a shout.

Lovely to meet you all ladies.

Wishing you all loads of luck and   

Rosie. xxx

P.S.


Heffalump said:


> Kate, its a lovely lady called Rosie am sure she will look after you all very well
> 
> Love to you all
> Emxx


What a nice thing to say. If I do half as good a job as you've done I'll be happy. Hope you are well hun. Take care. xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hello Rosie!!!! 

Fancy seeing you here!!!

Gorgeous pic as ever!!
xxxx


----------



## cao

Hello,
Thank you for your lovely messages. Was ok yesterday, everyone at the hospital was really nice which helped. Woke up this morning feeling bit empty and lost but had a cry and a chat with DP and we are going to a church tomorrow to light a candle. I'm not particularly religious but I just feel that this is something I want to do. The nurse also said that the hospital take all of the parts ( I don't really know what to call them as I hate the term products which they use) from the erpc's to our local crematorium. I've been there before and it is such a lovely place with a beautiful garden.

Ann Marie- Good news about scan and possible date for ec.

Danni- Hope your 2 little embies are snuggling in nicely.

Julie- Hope all is ok with you and baby.

Maria- Must be so hard with everything that has happened before. Your hcg results look really good though and now it's the 2ww for that first scan, I hope the time flies by for you.

Hayley- Hope you are ok and everything is well with the little one.

Smila- Hope the 12 week scan goes well, it must be soon now.

Kate- Sounds like you had a good trip. Hope Boo gets better soon.

Nic- Hope those embies are doing well. Are you going to blasts?

Em, Mitch- Hope you are both ok.

Rosie- Hello!

Sorry if I missed anyone, brain has gone to mush at the moment. My head told me to have today off although I was all set to go in but I think it has probably been for the best. Can't believe it either, have had problems with a tooth for ages but have been putting off sorting it out with everything going on and my fear of dentists and it went and fell out this morning. Is one at the side so not too obvious and got an appointment for Monday after work to start getting it sorted. Is mad how I can give myself injections and all the other stuiff that goes with IVF but I can't deal with dentists. Sorry lots of rambling today. Think I'm going to try and have a bit of a nap and hopefully will be able to think properly again when I wake up.

Hope everyone is ok.
cao


----------



## poppy05

Cao
im so sorry you had to go through this sweetheart
i dont know what to say, i wish i could make you feel better
but sending you a massive hug


----------



## *~Nic~*

Oh Cao wish I could give you a great big hug    time is a great healer but there will always be a special place in your heart for your Angel   

Danni - What a beauty you have on board!! Love your picture.

Hi Rosie!! Watch out for kate - shes always causing trouble   

I didn't go for transfer today   

But I'm going Sunday instead    

This morning we had 3 x 8 cell (2 grade 1 and 1 grade 2) and 1 x 9 cell (grade 2)

Nic xxx


----------



## poppy05

Oh nic, fabby news babe, ive been wondering about you this morning
im so excited for you hun
    come on embies mummy's waiting patiently for you


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

im sorry i havnt posted much and havnt been any support to those who need it the past couple of days but the results of my bloods came back...  they are apparently too high (8000)  cant understand that because they will nto collect eggs until levels are between 10000 and 18000... anyway they wanted me to go back today for anothwer blood test and then tommorow and so on... also reducing my stimms meds, i refused to go back everyday after the mess of my last cycle, and said i would rather just cancle the cycle as i cant take much more anyway...  they decided to stop my stimms and keep me on the berusilin (DR) and i have to go back tommorow morning (have to leave here at 6am!!)  then they will do another scan and blood test and see what to do then...  
dan and i have spoken and decided if they say they want me back sunday and monday then we are just going to cancel the cycle, we have been through enough the past couple of months and I for one cannot go through it all going so terribly wrong again, also its costing £40+ a trip to the clinic and it takes a whole day to get there and back.  We just cant do this again.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie                                                

Babe i know your reasons for feeling this way, and it is so stressful too, but please please do think carefully before you throw it all in, if it means just 1 extra trip, then please go hun, i know how much you want this baby, and i so want you this to work for you this time, when you go tomorrow ask to speak to the dr again, if your feeling like you cant cope with all this, then take advantage of the free councelling? 
you know im here always for you ( we prob chat on phone everyday!  ) but i dont know all the amswers babe
i wish i could do something for you.


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok ive diecided i must start posting better and get posting to you all.

danni-well done on your blast et.love the pic.not long till test day 

ikklesmiler-i dont understand them saying 8000 is too high when it isnt.ive had much higher levels than that and had collection with no probs.ask them what theyre playin at  

nic-oh well done you taking your embies to blast stage.am i a weirdo or something?  my embies are compacting stage on day 3  yours are all sounding good.come on embies grow  

heffalump-hope youre restin up and ok 

cao-   im glad things went well but very sad to see this all happen for you   we are all here for you 

kate-lucky you going to disney   france or usa??

mjp-hows everything going?   this waiting for a scan seems ages waiting.only5 sleeps to go for me  

luckystars-hows bump doing??hope everythings ok

honeybee-not long now  hows it all going?

smila-how far along are you nowhope youre ok 

rosiep-ive seen you around somewhere before  welcome to our mad egg share thread.love your pic.shes a cutey 

well ive got the first scan at 7 wks on wednesday.to say im froghtened is an understatement.im feeling ok.prob with going to  though.any tips on goingmy tummy has afew pains when i need to go.is that constipation painsin know tmi


----------



## poppy05

just had a call form the embryologist 
she called to say they kept my other 2 embies, but 1 stopped dividing, and the other made blast stage but wasnt good enough to freeze, i was shocked to get this call, as we had signed consent to say we wouldnt be freezing so assumed my other 2 would have been disposed of yesterday
her words to me were, ' i see you had 2 transferred, your mad'!   'with embryo's as good as that i have no doubt this will work for you'!
OMG, to hear her say that has excited me a bit, maybe she shouldn't have said that, but who cares!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks for all your support on here.. i really do feel that maybe it is time to give up... BUT I will be asking lots of questions and forcing answers before i do... Danni hun I will do an extra trip if needed to the hosp,but I cant keep this going for another week, for one i cannot afford it , (Dan still hasnt recieved his bank card and has no ID as it was in my bag so we have absolutly no money til his new card comes. His wages are sitting in his bank and we cannot get to them )  

anyway i will update as soon as i know whats happening...

Danni... your blast looks so cool!!!!  and if the emryologist says it will work then OMG it so will!!!!

Ann xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

Hiya everyone and hello Kate nice to see you posting here again, i don't really post here that often as i have my babies theres not really much to say!! but i always read your posts and keep up to date with all you ladies. I've just read your post Danni and it was the same for me with my transfer i had 2 blast put back and was told by Alison that she had no doubts that it would work and hay ho 2 Weeks later i was pregnant with my twins!!! yes it is really scary at first to be told your having twins but you soon come to terms with it i think by 6 months pregnant i was so focused on having 2 babies that the thought of just one was just odd, i also enjoyed all the extra antenatal care and scans you get and also telling everyone who asked "whens it due" and my replying "they are due" it's great good luck Danni i look forward to hearing your results xx

Anne Marie please don't give your chance away just because you have to take extra trips to the hospital I'm sure once you do you'll instantly regret it, keep strong and remember your prize at the end of all this I'm sure that'll make it so so worth it

haylea try some prune juice sounds vile but I'm sure it'll get you going. i bet your so excited waiting for your scan but also worried I'll keep an eye on your posts i really hope all goes well for you this time! what hospital are you going to?? st Mary's??

we are all well here if not very tired babies are now 6 weeks old today i can't believe how fast time is going
babies characters are coming out now Chloe is a very laid back baby but Elliot OMG he is so grumpy!!!!!! only happy when sleeping and feeding mind you he can cry in his sleep to and have a whimper when feeding hopefully he'll grow out of it lol poor thing xx

Anyways take acre girlys wish you all the best 

Allyson xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-you got to keep going     youve got this far and youve got a great bunch of follies in there.you can do it   keep positive  i know how tirin it can be all the travelling and also all the expensive it involves.it will all be worth it. 

alleybee-im havin the scan done in a local priv scanning unit.only costs £50 and it includes all pics and you get a cd aswell  im guessing with pics on aswell.not at st marys.havent got a midwife yet plus they dont like early scanin down here.6wks already   hope theyre both doing well.getting much sleep??


----------



## Rosie P

kateag said:


> Hello Rosie!!!!
> 
> Fancy seeing you here!!!
> 
> Gorgeous pic as ever!!
> xxxx


Hi Kate. Small world isn't it?  Glad you had a good hol and thanks for the comment on the picture.

Cao, thanks for the welcome. So sorry for what you've been through . I felt similar feelings to the way you've described after my last m/c and got a little Buddhist alter type thing with candles and joss stick holder, and whenever I thought of that bubs I would light it. I think it helped me to just have something to remember. It's nice to know that your angel will be going where there is a nice garden of remembrance and you can go there if you wish to.



*~*Nic*~* said:


> Hi Rosie!! Watch out for kate - shes always causing trouble


I can't believe that Nic!   Good luck for Sunday. 

Ann Marie, I hope you don't have to cancel your cycle. Maybe there's a friend or family member who will lend you some money. Sending you lots of   anyway. 



wishing4miracle said:


> rosie p-I've seen you around somewhere before  welcome to our mad egg share thread.love your pic.shes a cutey


Who me    Thanks for the welcome. And thanks about the picture. Good luck for your scan. I found lots of milk and water helped me with the old constimapation. 

Hi to everyone else and thanks again for the warm welcome. Hope I can look after you ladies as well as Em did.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!

first off, Nicola Wimble! How Very Dare you!!!   Trouble I am not!!!   Great news on sunday hun! Blasto you did it!! Will expect a text around 11am if you dont mind!!!!

Hayley, nice to see you posting! Good luck for scan!!

Danni, have they kept a blast then? Sorry, bit confused!!!

Rosie, you'll be a fab mod!!!! xx

Maria, hope you and the bubs are doing well!!

Hi ally


No news from me just saying hi!!!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

haylea SLEEP and that is what? a big fat NO to getting much sleep but not gonna complain to much about that  will you be under st mary's when you get your midwife?? i was there for a few nights at 25 weeks and i thought they were all great there i know it's not a comfy good looking hospital but when it came to the care i could not fault it 

allyson x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Just a quick one girls..*

Nic - loads of luck for transfer tomorrow hun! You're bubbas are coming home!  

      

                              

*Maria x*


----------



## poppy05

GOOD LUCK NIC

Will be thinking of you hunni


----------



## *~Nic~*

Maria - Danni - thanks girls 

I'm so scared I'm going to get there tomorrow and they will be all gone  

I hate taking risks and to me this is a big one

Please god let me have at least one beautiful embryo tomorrow to transfer  

x


----------



## poppy05

Nic, your embies will be fine babes
all ready and waiting with their bags to go back into mummy's tum!


----------



## *kateag*

Everything will be perfect hun. It's your turn.

xxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## luckystars

Hi 

I just wanted to pop in and say  GOOD LUCK NIC...... Keep us updated    

Love

Julie xxx


----------



## dianne

*Nic * 
Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow and your transfer 
The Lister have loads of experience re blast transfer and do not think they would take the risk if they felt your embryo were not great quality but i do understand the anxiety 

I also want to acknowledge your thoughts for your recipient in your earlier post and ensuring a 50/50 split 
as some one in waiting i am always so touched by such kind thoughts
Good for you 

I so hope this is the one  

Dianne x x


----------



## honneybee

Hi Nic

wanted to pop on today and wish you an easy transfer today 

[fly]   good luck Nic  [/fly]

      

mitch
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just nipping in to say

Good Luck Nic For ET

   

   

Love Emxx​


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all, just wanted to let you know that my scan went well yesterday, i have 14 follies ready and 6 nearly ready!
had to wait an agonising 4 hrs for the phonecall to tell me what my bloods were up to... thankfully they must be ok as when i got the phonecall they said EC is on tuesday!!

So thats it, its all go now, at last! this cycle feels like its gone on forever!!

Ann Marie xx

Nic, good luck hun!!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

nic-just wanted to say.....



for et today 

ikklesmiler-see lovey everything was going to be ok .well done    not long till ec now 

alleybee-i havent a clue about who il be under for a mw ect  no idea.ive got quite awhile to wait yet i think as theyre slow down here.

mjp-hows your cargo going 

danni-any signs yet? 

kate-you didnt answer where you went?hope youre ok

luckystars&honeybee-hope everythings ok.

heffalump-hows that resting goinghows things going with bump now??any better??

well only afew days to go  and still scared.i should be able to see everything at 7wks shouldnt i.oh not long now.3 sleeps togo 

hayley


----------



## poppy05

hi girls

well operation knicker check has commenced!!!!!!
ive had AF pains since before ET so i dont know why the hell im worrying, but its so un nerving feeling like this
ive had stabbing pains in pubic bone area since yesterday, and i dont like it!
i dont want pains and twinges  
all this is really making think its not worked, ive still got a week to go so not even worth doing a cheeky early test (shut up hayley before you say anything!!!   )
OOOOOOH i hate this!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hayley, how you feeling hun? looking forward to seeing your bubs on wed? ooh it could be double trouble!!

Ann Marie, good luck for tomorrow babes, make sure you text me as soon as you can to let me know how many you laid!  

Nic, hope its all going well for you babe, and you have your precious cargo back where it belongs  

Em, how you feeling babe? hope your resting up  

   to everyone else


----------



## *~Nic~*

Ladies - guess what? This morning we still had 4 blasts!!!! I have been awake since 3am worrying and on my way home after transfer I had a good old cry (with relief!) 

Honestly I had got myself so stressed with it all - I know not good for me  

Anyhoo.....I now have two top grade blasts on board - spent ages with them trying to talk me out of it. Sam Abdullah did my transfer - what a lovely man!! At the last moment he said 'Now Nicola one last time, if you were my wife I would be telling you only to have one embryo transferred' - my reply......'I'm sure your wife doesn't do everything you tell her and neither am I'   They were all so lovely and want to freeze my other two - one isn't as good as the other so they are going to see what happens to them overnight but its most unlikely that we will freeze.

I am so relieved to have them on board - now I shall relax.


Dianne - how sweet of you.  I really hope you don't have to wait long and wish you all the best.  Its great to know my recipient not only got a good number of eggs but that I am producing good eggs to give to her.

Ladies - you are all so fabulous.....think I might cry again     

xxx


----------



## poppy05

wow nic well done hunni!!!
thats fantastic
welcome to the 2ww, well 10 day wait in our case! 

pupo pupo pupo pupo pupo pupo pupo


----------



## poppy05

Oops, Ann Marie, your EC is Tues isn't it? sorry im getting confused, Sarah30 is tomorrow  
will call you tomorrow x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Nic.. fantastic hun, well done!!!  I too would have 2 put back hun xxx

Danni,  please dont worry babe, the twinges are all to do with your body getting back to some sort of normality after being poked and prodded, the shooting pains are perfectly normal hun (I know I havnt been through it yet but honestly a lot of women get them)  also you have had needles piecing right near your pubic bone, so that would explain the stabbing pains, its all beiginnning to heal up hun.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Nic* -        Fantastic!!! So pleased for you hun I've got tears in my eyes!  Now rest up!  Although I didn't, went back to work next day!  Did you get pics? Have you named them? Sooooooooo happy for you! This is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Danni* - I know it's so hard not to worry hun try not too because I had cramping on my 2ww, that's one of the reasons why I knew it had worked!  I didn't get it on my negative cycles  One week to go!!   

*Hayley* - Not long now hun, it's better to wait til 7 weeks as you'll see so much more    

*Kate* - Thank-you for the lovely message!  How's Holly now? xxx

*Dianne* - It's so nice to hear from recipients, I'd have loved to have had some feedback from mine. I so hope your wait is over very soon!   

*Ann Marie* -  for Tuesday!   

We've been out to Lynton and Lynmouth for the day which was lovely. The weather has been brilliant and we've walked miles! Had a nice carvery as reward after  I have hiked it up some really steep hills so I hope I've not done any damage to bub/s  Feel ok!

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls, 

Just a quick one for Nic!!!    for the next 10 days hun!!! I bet the cons had a laugh at your comment!!!! Well done for sticking to your guns! This is it hun! Im keeping it all crossed!!!

Maria, you are welcome hun   I think the only problem with the hiking is you being knackard after!!! Not long to go!!

Hayley, we went to euro disney hun, was amazing!!! Good luck for scan xx

Danni, the twinges are normal hun, just rest up and take it easy if you feel like it. xx

Ive not been very well this weekend   have trigeminal neuralgia. Been to emergency docs today and have 10 days antib's, and 2 lots of extra strong painkillers.   Feel SO ill. Anyway. Back to bed now. 

Kisses to my girlies!!!


----------



## honneybee

aaw Nic, that is such wonderful news to hear, I am so very pleased for you. now you can sit back and let them settle in to their new home  

maria where does your energy come from   hiking!!! no chance, 

danni the twinges are good, I had lots of them too. its your little treasures snuggling  

Kate poor you   hope you  feel better soon.

ann marie glad that you decided to carry on, and good amount of follies too  

hayley not long to go now   

mitch
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*BIG HUG KATE HUN*  Snuggle up in bed and get lots of TLC from dh  Hope you feel better soon!                 

*Mitch* - I haven't got any energy, not now anyway!  Hope you and bubs are well 

Getting a bit panicy here as I've had shoulder ache on and off for the last couple of days and I know this is sometimes a sign of ectopic?  Haven't had any spotting or abdominal pain though  Probably just too much mouse moving with the laptop!  Will get it checked out if it continues, hopefully it won't!   

xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

well trigger shot was done half hour ago!! I cant believe how nervous im feeling now!!!
I think its cos i know i will make it past EC this time and that I could be on 2ww by the end of the week!!  OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Grrr I'm so tired but Shanes in bed and not getting up till ten (he has to go work at 11ish) -don't want to wake him up as he was at work same time last night and only got 2 hours sleep (he's going out gritting) ho hum.

So thought I would check in on you lot!! oh and I'm pretty pee'd off as I was looking at Shanes nephews bebo page and hes trying for a baby with his girlfriend   . WTF? Hes 17 and shes younger - shes still at school. He doesn't work and lives at home with mummy still - what a idiot! Hey and whats the betting shes pregnant within the next month and has a smooth trouble free pregnancy. humph!!

Maria -   I'm sure you'll be ok - your bodies probably knackered from your hike - you nutter!!  Also I think your HCG was rising 'normally' so don't think you need to worry about ectopic. I didn't get a picture of my embies!!!! I was too busy being relieved that they were still with us and forgot to ask - they looked beautiful on the screen though   They were both 3AA so just plain old blasts not expanded or starting to hatch but both AA so thats good. I haven't named them yet! Can't think what to call them  

Blimey Kate that does not sound like fun! Hope it clears quickly - best not go Disney next year if thats the effect it has on you, Don't worry though as its booked I'll go in your place   

Danni - I have had lots of twinges today and they have been worrying me.  Last IVF I had no pain at all even after EC but the time before I was in pain right through the 2ww and beyond.  I test in 9 days (19th Feb) might sneak one in earlier though....

Right I am going to have a good old waffle tonight as I got a while before I can get to bed   I am pretty sure my recipient was in the waiting room this morning - she was so similar to me and if her embies did as well as mine she would have been in today - there were only 4 transfers today, me, here, a islamic couple (I'll tell you the significance of me saying they are islamic in a moment) and then another couple of which the lady was nothing like me( short and dark haired).  Makes you wonder doesn't it.....I was so tempted to start chatting to her but thought if she is my recipient and we chat and twig she might not be comfortable with that.  Anyway onto the Islamic couple - they were in before me and when they found out the person doing the transfer was male they refused to have it done - because of their religion it had to be a woman (when the booked the transfer a female consultant was due to do it but she couldn't make it this morning) So I went in while they thought about it - good job too -was busting for a wee   I asked the ladies in the transfer room if that may compromise their chances and they said yes as today was day 5 for them!! They may have changed their mind after I left but if te didn't how silly that they would have gone through everything they have to then throw the chance of pregnancy away because of the sex of the doctor doing the transfer.  Religion is a funny old thing isn't it.  Hope they saw sense and had the transfer.

Mitch - we must have a catch up!! will catch up with you in the week via ********.

Right I've bored you all enough so I bugger off now oops better do my clexane injection - normally do that at 8pm! Add another bruise to the belly!!

Nic xx


----------



## poppy05

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW ANN MARIE

XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Danni hun!!!

Will text you and let you know the numbers!!!

How are you feeling hun? twinges calmed down yet?


----------



## poppy05

Hi hun, the twinges arent as strong today, but still got permanent AF pains  
Dont really know what to think to be honest
i am feeling less positive, its doing my head in. x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hun i know its hard, and believe me ill be the same, but if you read some of the threads youll see most who got a bfp got twinges, and the fact that you had period type pains before transfer are a sign its not the sign of a bfn, so babe i know its hard but just try to be a little positive, i know you dont want to be too positive as the knock last time was a lot, but a little positive will be ok, i really do think the pains are implantation hun, it just seems the right time.
try to keep your mind busy hun so you dont analyse every twinge... i know its difficult but its not too long now, your halfway there!!!!


----------



## poppy05

thanks hun, and i know you're right
i read my old diary lastnight
and it appears i didnt have af pains all the way through, so maybe me having them all the time is a good thing?
ive read so much on here over the weekend that would tell me this is a good thing, but its hard to comprehend
tomorrow is the day i started spotting last time, so i just wanna get tomorrow and wed out the way with no blood! x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

well hun if its different to last time then it can only be a good sign, and deep down i know you think that too, 
tommorow has to be a good day for you hun, its my EC and we are doing this together!!
you deserve this to work hun and you have the best chance ever.                                                

Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow
what ya gonna have for lunch?  
i can recommend the prawn and egg sandwich!


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL, mmm sounds nice, I had the chicken and advacado salad last time, was scrummy!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Hello!

Just a quick one!!!

Nic, how you doing hun! Not long to go!!! Hope you taking it a bit easy. Im not working but you can always email me!!! x

Maria, hope you all (   ) ok. No more hikes!!!! Not long til scan hun, did you say its a lister? With Liz??

Danni, not long for you either! Hows you

Im still off sick, have my mum round to help as boo is ill as well. 

xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

well EC went really well today.
I got [fly]19 eggs 19 eggs 19 eggs 19 eggs 19 eggs [/fly]
I am so pleased!!
4 looked immature so they are going to do half ICSI and half IVF.

just gotta wait for that call now!!!

oh and my fav consultant done my ec, dr faris

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-yay well done,you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wow see lots of eggies after all that worrying.so pleased for you.hope you get a lovely phone call tomorrow.              well done mrs


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls..

*Kate* - Sending lots of healing vibes to you and Boo, hope you both get better very soon!!   My scan is at Lister with Liz! 

*Nic & Danni* - How are you PUPO ladies doing? Going  I bet? Not long now girls, keep positive   

*Hayley* - GOOD LUCK for your scan tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you!   
*
Ann Marie* - Well done! Good luck for the call tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else, just a quick one from me as I'm really struggling with tiredness at the mo. No more shoulder aches tho! Phew!

Maria x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya. 

Maria, glad the shoulder ache has eased up, could well be stress hun, neck and shoulders are the first place. Not long to go!!! Say hi to my Liz!!

Hayley, good luck for the scan hun!!! Let us know!!!

Im feeling slightly better, but Boo now has a throat and ear infection.   She will have half term off next week, disney last week and this week off!!! Jeez!!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in 

Ann Marie fab news on your eggies honey
 for the call honey

 for Danni and Nic

but mainly popped in to say lots of luck to Hayley for her scan tomorrow
everything crossed sweetie

Love to all
Em


----------



## poppy05

hi girls

just need to get this out so thought i'd post here

I think its all over for us again    
I went to the loo lastnight, and there was a tiny bit of brown 
And ive been awake since 4am worrying, ive been to the loo a few times already today, and ive got 
like brown bitty discharge?
i know your all gonna say implantation blood, but i really dont think it is
this is exactly hte same thing that happened to me last time
I started spotting on day 11, and low and behold today is day 11    
I have quite strong AF pains aswell, and i just feel i am about to come on  
I cant believe this is happening again, how could those perfect embryo's not implant?
There must be something wrong with me? the cons was so sure this was going to work, i just cant believe it
I cant stop crying and i feel like crap, i wish it would all just go away and leave me alone


----------



## ikklesmiler

Danni babe

i know its hard not to worry, but it really doesnt mean its over, it COULD be implantation bleed, you have to tel yorself that you had a better chance cos they were blasts, so everything is different...  i am praying its implantation bleed hun for you                    

Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie, thanks babe, i just feel its over
god this doing my head in, i wish i could just test.
good luck for your call babe, hope you have got lots of lovely embies you can take to blasts x x    x x


----------



## *kateag*

Danni hun, it could very well be implantation bleed, and the fact that it is brown blood is a good sign as it's old blood. 

How many cyclogest are you on? If it would make you feel any better give lister a call and ask them if upping it might be a good idea? 

Try not to panic too much hun.  

x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

well clinic phoned  11 fertilised, 7 out of 8 injected (ICSI) and 4 out of 11 left for IVF
ET is booked for friday 10am!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

danni-oh lovey just coz youre spotting it doesnt mean the end  it could be implant spotting  

ikklesmiler-oh yay well done!!!!!!!lots of embies!!!!!!11 out of 19 is brill!!!


ok scan in 5 hrs now  we are off to cinema for 215 so that will cut a couple of hrs.need lots of positive vibes ladies 


hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

good luck hayley hun


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Danni*-  I know exactly what you're going through because that's what happened to me on my first cycle, I started spotting brown on day 10 and was so convinced it hadn't worked, but it had! So please don't think that it's over, this is very common. Big hug hun, try to keep positive, just a few more days   

*Kate* - Are you feeling any better today hun? 

*Hayley* - Loads of luck sweetheart, enjoy the cinema!!       

*Nic* - Hope you and bubbas are ok? 

*Ann Marie* - Great news! Will you be taking them to blasts?

xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

girls do you like my new ticker?........


----------



## ikklesmiler

OMG!!  Twins!!! fantastic hun!!!  congratulations!!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Hayley hun I've been sat here waiting for your news!!  

So very pleased for you and dh, you deserve this!! You're gonna be a TWIN mummy!!!!   

WooooooooooooooooooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

          

Maria xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just gatecrashing to find hayleys scan news

OMG

Twinnies thats fabulous news honey

So so happy for you and DH
Love Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

I called the lab this morning to see how our embryo's are doing and they are doing so well!!  We have 3 at 2 cell, and 8 at 4 cell, top grading she said!!!  She also said thad it would be doing an injustise to transfer them as planned tommorow as they are just doing so well! So we have spoken about it and if possible we are taking them to blasts!!!!  The lab will call me in the morning to let me know if this is still the case.

OMG OMG I cant believe my little embies are doing so well!!  I really though most would have 'died'... just didnt think that I would get this far!!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## poppy05

Good morning girls

Well im still spotting brown stuff
I did a test on Tues as i was curious, and it was negative  
An ive tested today and its a       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
I am shocked, happy, scared, but i am bloody pregnant!!!!!!!!!
I cannot believe it, i so thought it was all over lastnight, to the point where DH was really worried about me
ive not eaten ive been sick with worry
but my naughty embie/s have stuck!!! OMG!

Thankyou so so so much for all your wonderful support 
And im sending hugs to all of you      

My official test day is Sat, so wont post on the BFP thread until then, but i couldn' hold out til sat to tell you all  

Hayley, well done hun, congratulations, i told ya it was twinnies!!  

All my love a very happy Danni x x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hey Danni!!!  as i said on the phone this morning CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
See it was worth keeping me up talking late last night  lol  !!  I am so pleased for you babe, you deserve this so much.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Danni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are SOOOOOOOOOOOO naughty         But who cares ay your blumming preggers! Congratulations. Hopefully will be joining you in 5 days time (oh who am I kidding I'm going to start testing Saturday!) 

Now go pop another cyclogest in.........but brown stuff is good (old blood- its your bubbies holding on tight and digging right deep into your lining)

Well done  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Congrats Hayley! Twins is great news. Loads to plan now  

Danni! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Wooohooo!! You are preggers!!!! Wont tell anyone til sat!!!!

Nic, what are you like!    You will be joining her soon!!!!

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Quick Question....How much is blasts at Lister - I got a bill this morning for £560 - I thought it was £525?

Marie- Dannii HELP!

Nic


----------



## poppy05

Nic, yes its £560 

Ok ive spoken to Lena, worried about this blood stuff as going from brown to red
she said its normal and not to worry, she said as long as ive got no severe pain or bright red blood
then it all should be ok
i feel loads better after speaking to her, but just want this to stop
I have my 1st scan booked for the 3rd March


----------



## curlyj28

Congrats dani 

Hi ladies

Iv'e not been around as my beautiful little girl arrived 4 weeks early last thursday 7th feb, she is doing well and we are both at home , Isabella Grace weighed 5 lbs 1 oz and is lovely so have been a little busy . xxxxxx 

Waters broke last wednesday night at 7.30 and Isabella was born at 8.46 am on Thursday morning , labour was good and managed on gas and air !!!    

Will post a piccie as soon as have a moment . xxxx

CJ


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nic

yep 560 hun as the prices went up in january.   

Ann Marie xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

danni-yay well done!!!!!!!!!!so happy for you.abit early though mrs but i know i cant talk   so so pleased for you!!     see spotting doesnt always mean bfn.not long till youre first scan  im surprised they didnt tell you off.

ikklesmiler-oh all is looking good.well done   you takin them to blast??

nic-hows your wait going??hope youre ok.

heffalump-hows it all going??

curly-oh congrates to you   your pic dont work so cant see.

kate-any news on a match yet?? 

mjp-hows it all going for you??  hope everythings going well 



thank you all for your lovely messages.its still not sunk in yet


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Wow lots going on here!!

*CJ* - Congratulations on the birth of your little girl Isabella Grace, what a lovely name! Well done you!! 

*Danni* - Yay!!  Congrats hun, you're going to be a mummy! 

*Kate* -  Hope you're feeling better hun 

*Nic* - Not long now, but don't blame you if you test early! 

*Hayley* - Bet you still can't believe it!  Will you have another scan at 9 weeks? 

Well I'm 6 weeks today!  Feeling really tired but no sickness yet!  Not that I want to be sick, just want some reassurance that all is well. This time next week all will be revealed 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just nipping in

So much good news on this thread, i think Rosie is bringing it luck lol

Hayley is the double bubble sinking in 

Maria fab news on your  cant wait to read your scan news next thursday        

Danni i have posted to you elsewhere, but many  on your 

Kate hope you and boo are on the mend

CJ congrats on the safe arrival of Isabella Grace

Nic 

Ann Marie hope the good luck runs on and on and on!

Hi to anyone i missed

We are fine, well kind of, i am full of cold and was awake every hour last night so tired out

We reached a milestone today  28 weeks, this is where our cons wanted to get us to after the waters incident

I think hes growing well, we have a growth scan on monday and see cons (hope hes in a better mood than in the hospital lol)

Size wise, he should weigh about 2.5lbs but when i was in hospital (about 2 weeks ago) he was showing at 2.5lb then so who knows!

Gotta dash as dh on way home and wants food

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

just had my phonecall!

My embies are doing so well!

We have 9 at 8 cell grade 1  !!
            1 at 7 cell grade 1  !!
            1 at 7 cell grade 2  !!

So they are going to blasts!!!!!!

Transfer is 9.40am sunday!!

                 

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## allybee17

wow wee so much positive stuff going on here how fab haylea TWINS yay welcome to the twin mommy club any questions you wanna ask feel free to pm me it's fab being pregnant with twins I'm sure you are gonna love every last min of it even all the aces and pains good luck hon you so so so deserve this.

Anne Marie fab news for you too you gonna ask to have 2 blasts transfered

Dannie bit of a panic for you too but all turned out well in the end I'm sure sat you'll be up with the birds re testing and then you'll be ready to celebrate and tell everyone yay

so glad i checked in this morning the lister is a fabby place making all your dreams come true well done girls 

Allyson xx


----------



## poppy05

hi girls

im off to get beta bloods done
im bleeding red blood today, heavier than before
not like a period tho?
im not in pain, just slight AF pains, what ive had all along
few twinges in pubic bone area
and im not losing any lining, it is just literally blood?
i need to have my mind put at rest so going for the test
i am thinking 2 implanted and either they are both making m bleed, or 1 is coming away?
my period is due now, so im not even sure if it could be that?
but its doing my head in now, i just want it to stop


----------



## ikklesmiler

Allyson... yes, im gonna ask for 2 to be put back, as this is my last go i want best chance possible.

Danni...  babe i really hope things are ok.... please text me as im off to hertforshire with kieran in an hour.

Ann xxx


----------



## poppy05

Morning girls

Well the beta results came back 
yesterday was 8dpt, and my levels were 54!!!!  
So i am really pleased with that, Lizzy didn't seem to concerned about the bleeding
She asked me to show her my pad, and when she saw the blood she was quite surprised
she said she thought there would be a lot more, and she said it was also quite light
the bleeding carried on all day and night, and i had some quite strong AF pains
but this morning, the blood is more of a watery pinky colour, it is all very weird
But its great to wake up and not feel AF is about to appear.
Im back monday to check levels are rising nicely, then just got that horrible wait for my scan
Am feeling loads better today though, and actually starting to realise im pregnant                             


Ann Marie, will no doubt speak to you later, but just wanted to wish you loads of luck for transfer tomorrow, i can't believe you have finally got to this stage, just think tomorrow you will be PUPO!  
Enjoy the experience hunni, and when you see your beans on that screen it will feel amazing, and dont forget to ask for a pic, i had to they didn't offer it. i will be thinking of you, let me know as soon as you can babe     

Nic, how are you dong sweetie? have you given in the the pee sticks yet?    

Hayley, how are you feeling hun?

Kate, hope you're feeling better babes  

Em, good luck for your scan on monday  

Maria, what day is your scan hunni? bet you cant wait? im trying not to think to much about mine, still got 2 weeks to wait
but good luck hunni, its going to be fantastic seeing your little beanie/s  

Hello to those ive not mentioned, hope you are all ok

lots of love Danni x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls!

Danni, I have NO idea about levels   but it's good to hear some good news for you and that you feel better. Hope it stops completely. Good luck for monday. xx

Nic, how you holding up hun? Have pm'd you!

Maria, not long! I want to come with you!!!  

Hayley, has it sunk in yet!?!

Ally, I'm sure you don't mind being tired, it's got to be worth it!

Mitch how you doing hun?? Any news on your iron levels??

Hi to everyone else!

Well I have some news!   We've decided we're not doing IVF just yet. Dh's heart isn't in it, and I don't want to force him (dont get me wrong I don't hold it against him!) so I'm just going to enjoy losing weight, planning another holiday, building up my business and spending all my time with boo!!! But I'm not leaving this thread, if you don't mind!! I want to keep up to date on my girlies!! 

No doubt we will be doing it next year, hopefully, as we both still want a baby. As all the "do gooders" say, I'm only 26!!

Anyway!!! Rosie, am I allowed to stay on here hun!?!? (A few will miss me, honest!!) ((  yes you will!))

Have a good weekend!!

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Danni

Oh I'm so pleased the bleeding seems to be settling down hun    Keep those feet up! Did Lister tell you to increase your Cyclogest hun? I really hope your repeat beta on Monday will put your mind at rest         

The worrying just never seems to stop does it! I really thought I'd stop worrying once I got that BFP!    But I'm terrified that something is going to go wrong    I just don't feel pregnant anymore, all my symptoms have disappeared and I'm getting so worried that there won't be a heartbeat at our scan on Thursday    Stupid I know when you're having all the worry of spotting and cramping and I've not had that this time. Makes me feel bad for even writing this but I just can't help how I feel. I'm an emotional wreck at the moment!  

Maria x


----------



## poppy05

Hi Maria hun
yes i have increased the cyclogest, ewwwwwww hate them!!!!!!  
I got worried yesterday too because my sore (.)(.) stopped being sore
But Lizzy assured me symptoms come and go
i had twinges the other day and that had all stopped
but today they are back, and the AF type pains have gone     
Im sure when you get to your scan there will be a lovely heartbeat flickering away, could even be 2 lil heartbeats


----------



## honneybee

hi girls

danni your news sounds positive huni, cyclogest is nasty stuff but it is a comfort to have   have you checked the levels on the level thread? it doesn't seem to stop (the worrying) right up until your little precious bundle is with you. but you have done so well not long until your scan  

Maria as I said to danni, its doesn't get an easier. you go from 1st scan to the 12wk point to the 24wk viable......... sweetie you have two amazing lil embies there and they are going to show their mummy what they are made of   get a pic of your scan we will all be here waiting to see how it goes  

ann marie good luck for tomorrow, I never got a pic of my embies and it was so nice seeing them on screen, so don't forget to ask   look how far you have come,  

kate hello my lovely   hey miss I am still hanging around as well   you go with your heart you know whats the right decision, you amaze me to think you can take it in your stride, taking your time. Me, I rush in to everything. you have such a great attitude.

  my irons have dramatically improved Kate and getting higher(thank goodness), I have another test on monday and hopefully it is still climbing, I feel better so am sure it is  speak soon  

Nic me darling, I am with you 100 steps of the way.  I wish there was an easier way to go thru this 2ww, you are doing wonderful. Keep positive hun and remember implantation doesn't happen text book   it may be late like me, so keep up your spirits.   

hayley good luck with your first mw appointment  

have a wonderful wk end

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello ladies

I know I have been a bad poster on here since transfer - to be honest its just doing my head in so much.  I am miserable and moody (poor Dh, DS and Dog!) I feel really bad but can't help myself and the mood will not lift   I have the right grumps!

I just want to know - I am going to test in the morning but then am thinking to myself if I do get a BFN tomorrow I will feel disheartened even though I know t has a few days to changed.  Aargh - Don't know what to do.

My only real symptom is tiredness - kicked in properly yesterday - I should be positive about this but I just can't be - I think I can't let myself feel positive as I'm preparing myself for disappointment 

To be really honest I am not excited about testing and me and DH discussed this last night.  Neither of us are excited as if I do get a BFP then I have so many weeks of worry ahead.  Part of me actually doesn't want to go through that.  We have decided if I do get a BFP we are going to a different hospital for scans as there are far too many bad memories at our local hospital.

I'm not getting AF pains but am feeling an awareness of something happening down there.  Its not an ache its weird and I can't explain it.

Boobs stil hurting.

DH just gone to work , DS staying at his mates.  I was going to go around my friends but I'm just to miserable so not going to bother.

Anyway enough about depressing old me!!

Dannii - your hcg levels sound very encouraging!!!!!! How much is the HCG blood test at the Lister?

Ann Marie - good luck for transfer tomorrow  

Kate - Sorry for the delay but going to PM you in a mo.

MJP - Not long till your scan now.  I'm pretty confident you'll be seeing at least two little heartbeats   

Hayley - I'm pretty shocked at your news! Bet you were too   Congratulations

Mitch  As always you are such a sweetheart  

CJ - Congratlations o the birth of your little girl - beautiful name.  


Em - Congrats on meeting your milestone, sounds like things going well for you and your little man 

Oh and I'm feeling extra extra sorry for myself at the moment as I have the biggest bruise on my belly from the clexane injection last night - its big and purple and hurts lots   

Sorry for being on such a downer - I just want to cry   and needed to get all of this out

Nic


----------



## poppy05

Hi Nic, the blood tests are 60 quid a go!!


----------



## *kateag*

Nic hun have replied to your pm.     

Mitch, great news!! So pleased they are on the up! Bubs must have all the engergy needed now and finally letting mummy get some!! I'm not that special you know.... oh alright, I am!  

Maria, did you see what nic said, AT LEAST 2 heart beats!! I'm gonna fall off my chair if there's more than 2, remember the deal ok!! (And yes, even if coffee woman is there, I want a text ASAP!!!)

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Dannii - cheers.  £60  

Kate   Thank you for keeping me sane!

Maria - I know HCG levels are not a definate but look at yours compared to Hayleys and see what fab result she has got.  On comparison I reckon you got 3 or 4 going on in there   

x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. So sorry to read all the lovely positive news on here.  

Danni, I bled for the first 4 months and they said it was just baby implanting really well - hope it's the same for you hun.

Nic, good luck for testing tomorrow.    

Kate, let me think.... you can stay if you behave yourself!   I'm sure the girls on here would be most upset if you didn't stay with us, so please do stay.

'Hi' to all - hope you are all having a lovely weekend and enjoying the sunshine.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladies.....

now ladies you need to keep positive now.if you dont have many sypmtoms dont think things are going wrong.the only symptoms i really have is reaaly tired,heavy big boobs with alittle pain,feelin really sick on wakening but no sickness,heartburn,wind,and getting up for a wee very early.apart from that im fine and we have twins.dont anilise(sp wrong) your levels like i did.levels dont indicate a thing at all.read the thread on pg thread about hcg levels.some ladies have had huge levels and only one baby and some with lower levels and have 2 babies.every one is different ok.as long as you see your levels near enough double and dont go lower then youre fine.stop all the worrying and enjoy it.

danni-youve got nice levels for 13dpo.hope that bleeding goes away 

mjp-stop worrying you will see a hb in afew days 

nic-good luck for test day  really hope you get a bfp 

kate-have a good rest from in lovey.i understand what you mean about dhs heart not being in it.this cycle me and dh had big issues because he thought it was the wrong time. theres no rush.like you said youre only 26.

honeybee-hope bubba starts moving out of breech position soon for you  has mw spoke about moving it around??

ikklesmiler-yay on you taking your embies to blast    everythings all sounding so great.good luck  when et going tobe??

alleybee-when did you first see a mw

heffalump-hope all is well and youre resting lots 


well for me not alot happening.going over to mums tomorrow to show them pics and the bubbas hbs on the pc.


hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi hayley
ET is tommorow at 9.40am hun

Ann xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-oooohhh not long now.bet youre getting all excited.good luck for tomorrow


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks hun, i am so scared and excited too!!  wish i knew who was doing my transfer


----------



## poppy05

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW ANN MARIE!!!!!

SOON BE PUPO!

X X X X X X


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Ok girls I don't know what to do!  

I've been out for the evening and came over all faint with cramps, just got home and I've started bleeding!    I can't stop crying, I knew something was wrong. I don't think A+E can help with a scan on a Saturday night! I'm just going to have try and get through the weekend somehow?? Just clinging to hope that maybe I'm losing one and one maybe ok?


----------



## poppy05

babe if you are in pain go to A&E        
Give NHS direct a call


----------



## ikklesmiler

hun, call your local A and E, see what they say, explin you have twins, they may send you to labour ward for a scan? i dont know, but best get advice, other than that hun rest lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

get down that hospital lovey    say youre in pain and bleeding and demand to be seen.if they wont see you tonight by a scan ask them to stay over night and scan you early tomorrow.oh lovey i hope things are ok


----------



## honneybee

just logged on and saw this 

maria hun, do exactly as hayley suggests say you are having twins and have started to bleed, you may not been seen tonight but if they keep you in you will get a scan in the morning.       I hope all will be o.k huni  

mitch
xxx


----------



## poppy05

Maria, ive been worried about you hunni, i do hope everything is ok
i really hope you went to hospital lastnight, and that you manage to get a scan today
sending you love and hugs


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-hope things are ok


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girls

Thank you all for thinking of me    

The bleeding was red not brown and I felt my blood pressure drop all of a sudden (felt faint and clammy)  
I phoned a+e last night and as I thought they said there was nothing they could do, but to come in if pain gets unbearable and/or passing clots. So they told me to go straight to bed and try to keep calm, hardly slept and had quite a bit of cramping through the night. Got up at 5am and 7am for the loo and no bleeding! Nothing more today either? If I want a scan I have to go down to a+e today to get booked in for tomorrow which I'm going to do when dp gets home from work around 4pm. Just don't know what to think? I know bleeding is common in early pregnancy and the dr told me last night on the phone that 50% of pregnancies get it, but with was red blood and pain I know this could be going either way and I'm so scared! Especially as I've felt my symptoms disappearing over the last week and I have the most terrible hangover type headache    
At least tomorrow I'll know, they should see a heartbeat at 6+4 if there is one. 

Kate - Thanks SO much!!!!!    

Danni - How is your spotting now hun?  

xxx


----------



## poppy05

Maria
good to hear its stopped babe
i wouldnt think its anything to worry over if its stopped, it would get worse hunni
im still bleeding, and am having fairly strong crampy pains
i really dont think its a mc, seems to weird, cos its not gotten worse, im bleeding fresh blood like a cnstant dribble, 
its very strabge, it really is like im bleeding from somewhere inside
it seems to ease off late at night and i go right thru til about 10-11am before it all starts again


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-so glad things have got better lovey  good luck with your scan tomorrow to see a lovely hb/s  

danni-glad things are slowing down for you.  

i want to send you ladies lots of positive vibes and both of you are going to have good outcomes             

ikklesmiler-hope your et went well today.seen you havnt been on.hope everything went well


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-good luck for your scan  

ikklesmiler-still no news on your et.hope it went well 

nic- 

honeybee-is your bubba out of breeech yet?? 

not many of you on for few days.hope youre all ok


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

I hope you are both ok.

and everyone else!! I hope you are all ok too!

I got up at 9.45am after going to bed at about 9.15pm!! so had a fantastic sleep!!!!
am now counting the days... might start a 2ww diary....

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## Suzie

I have edited some wording in posts and let that be the end of it 

loads of  to you all

xx


----------



## poppy05

morning girls

Ann marie, how are you feeling today babe? or should i say PUPO princess   lots of           for you and a couple    just incase!!!  

Maria, hi babe, did you have your scan, i have been thinking of you, i hope everything went well for you  

Nic, hows it going? have you tested yet?        

Hello to everyone else  

Just been for 2nd beta, am willing the phone to ring now!


----------



## ikklesmiler

hey Danni

am feeling ok thanks, no different from the last few days really...lol

can you do me a favour hun, can you by any chance get that pic i sent to your phone onto your pc and email it to me?  i have scanned it in to pc but cant get it on my profile       

hope your phonecall comes soon babe, im under the impression it takes an hour? or is that too good to be true?


Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie, i can do babe, but it will still be the same size, it needs re sizing, i had to do it with mine, mike put it in photobucket and did it, failing that pm the pic to admin, and im sure they will be able to put it on there for you, let me know how you get on.
An HOUR? i wish   Lizzie rang me at 5.15 on fri, i saw Deeantie today im hoping she rings earlier, but they were so busy today i will prob be waiting at 6'oclock!! normally i dont mind waiting but this is dreadful x x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

i will try to resize the one i have first  lol, it will keep me busy!!

if you havnt heard anything by about 4 then call them yourself hun, hopefully they will have them by then xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

i done it!!!!


----------



## poppy05

YAY WOO HOO!!!!
What are they called?  x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

i cant name them hun, just feel like i will feel even worse if i name them and it fails xxxxx


----------



## poppy05

yeah thats why mine are just jelly beans, i named them last time
i just wanted to ask x x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

strange what we do isnt it!!

anyway cant wait to hear the high numbers of your levels!!!  come on phone ring!!!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls

*Danni* - Good luck for the call hun, I know how nervey it is waiting, sending you loads of positive vibes                                                   

Just a quick one from me to say Lister couldn't get me in for a scan on Wednesday like I wanted but offered me one tomorrow which we cannot make!!  I'm the only nurse on at work and there is no way we could get there for 11am so I'm waiting until Thursday. On a positive note, apart from my little watery red episode last night I've not had any more since, nothing! But don't have any pg symptoms either!  Anyway I must remain positive! 

Thank you all for thinking of me, the worry never stops, but I believe we will all have our bubbas one day! 

Maria x


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-love your pic  wishing you lots of luck in the 2ww and going onto have a bfp 

mjp-hope it all goes well with your scan 

nic-hope everything goes well for tomorrow 

bye ladies,nice chatting


----------



## *~Nic~*

Maria    thinking of you -good news that the blood has stopped

Dannii Thinking of you  

Ann Marie PUPO!!!  

Hayley - Whens your next scan?

I'll be back tomorrow   

xx


----------



## poppy05

OMG Nic
ive just seen your ticker, you test tomorrow!!!!!! 

GOOD LUCK HUNNI

XXX XXX XXX XXX


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Nic* -  for official  testing this morning!       

*Danni* - Did you get your results hun? Hope the horrid spotting stops soon       

*Hayley* - Hello twin mummy! Are you feeling sick yet? 

One whole day at work for me today, half day tomorrow and then SCAN!!  No more bleeding but no more pg symptoms either so I really don't know what to think? 

Love to everyone 

xxx


----------



## poppy05

Morning Maria

Not had resutls yet no, will be straight on the phone at 9am
Im not at all impressed and i shall be telling them so
Fancy making me wait like this, like i need the stress of this on top of the bleeding!
One good thing though, ive had some pregnancy symptoms kick in, so thats a good sign,
I will post as soon as i hear from them.
I cant wait til you have your scan, its so exciting, are you going to the lister for it?  x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hey Danni

hope you managed to get some sleep hun, 
i woke up at 4.30am, grrrrrr.. went back to sleep at 6am, just got up now.

anyway, not long til you call the clinic, give them hell and dont accept that the results wernt back either!!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## poppy05

hi girls

my levels have risen to 159!!!!

WOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

brilliant news hun!!!!!!!!


----------



## honneybee

wonderful news danni, thats made my day   now enjoy the rest of yours  

annmarie well done on your lovely embies   

Nic good luck hun for toay we are all rooting for you    

maria how you doing hun? hope you get the scan soon. good that the bleed has slowed down, as for symptoms, as you know it is so different each time, so try not to worry too much, lots of       for you   enjoy your day

hayley bubs is still breech but been told it doesn't matter up to 38 wks or so. I am trying to bounce her the right way   hope all is well for you

Kate, you are more brainy than me    face book  

Hi Em how you doing?


mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Jusr popping in quick (meant to be working) to let you know I got a

BFP 

this morning

Will change my ticker later - scan booked for 6 March.

    

Nic x will be back later!


----------



## honneybee

ABsolutley fab news NIc WOOOOHOOOOO  

 oh hun I am so pleased for you!!!! 

         

mitch
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05




----------



## ikklesmiler

woohoo!!! congratulations Nic!!! thats fantastic!!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smurf1

Hi Nic



Jusr wanted to say congrats have been following your 2 ww diary but clicked on your profile today to see if you have posted, congrats on your BFP.

I am on my second cycle and like you on last cycle only had one embie, hope my second goes as good as this one has for you, I am going for blast too if I can.


Tracy


----------



## *~Nic~*

Thanks Ladies.

Ok I confess I tested on Saturday evening and got a BFP - I was so fed up so just did it.  kept it quiet until today just incase todays one said NOT pregnant   But it didn't        

Tracy - thanks! Good Luck to you        Only thing I did different this time was LOADS of protein.  I really think it helped.

I called the Lister this morning and Lena said she had 4 phone calles prior to mine and they were all ladies with positive pregnancy tests! How fab is that!!!!! 

Danni - your levels are rising beautifully.  how you feeling now?     

Maria - sorry you couldnt get in earlier for a scan hopefully thursday will put your mind at rest      i know its easy to say but try not too worry about the pregnancy symptoms they can come and go.

Right better go update my diary

Nic xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just gatecrashing to say

Woohoo

fab levels danni 

and

woohoo Nic

 on your 
wonderful wonderful news

Ann Marie its you next        

Love to all
Em


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Just popped home for lunch and so glad I did! 

   Huge Congratulations NIC, DH & DS   

   Fantastic level Danni! They've more than doubled!    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls 

Just poping in to say hello... 

Nic - Well done I did try and call u well done Im very pleased for u  xxxx

Hello to everone else....

Just wanted to let u know our news............ Baby Emily rose arrived very early on Friday the 15th Feb she weighed 4lb 14 she si lovely and doing very well.... I was only 31+5 days ..........

Love Julie xxx


----------



## honneybee

congratulations Julie and dh  

hope it was an easy birth for you babe and not too traumatic, let us know how she is getting on 

mitch
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Congratulations Julie and dh on the birth of Emily Rose - Beautiful name!!  

Maria x


----------



## *~Nic~*

JULIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!! Congratulations to you and Steve

Sorry - DH listened to your voicemail and relayed the message to me - not very well - was it saying you had a new number? Call me!!!!!!!!

Lovely name - we must see pictures!  That sounds really big for how early she was - is all ok ? Is she is scbu?  too many questions!! Call me!!

Off to ******** to see if theres any pictures on Julies profile........... 

Maria - How you feeling now?

Danni - you too, how are you?  your levels are looking fab - hope they have given you a lift

Ann Marie - How you feeling

Hi Mitch - your next !!!!!!!!!!!!! won't be long now

Nic xx


----------



## poppy05

Congratulations Julie and DH  

Nic, yes it certainly has given me a lift knowing my levels are behaving
the bleeding has eased off today, its just been kind of pinky stuff (TMI)
ive had some strong pains today, but loads of my friends said they had them when pg too
so im not going to worry, i assume its all me bits preparing for a pregnancy?
i have also had pg symptoms kick in, keep feeling really sick, and have gone right off food,
my boobs look disgusting   they are more blue than pink now with all the veins popping up!
its kind of reassuring to be feeling things happening now
i went back to work today, so i hope the next 2 weeks go nice and quick, like you i just want my scan.

Ann Marie, im gonna say 1 thing ...


----------



## ikklesmiler

i dont like this 2ww, im only a couple of days into it, and already       i got period pains 
too scared to go to the loo, cos normally thats when i would come on.


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie
come on babe PMA!
least i waited 6 days before i started driving you mental!!!  
period pains is fine, i mean look at me babe, pain, blood the lot!
i had loads of period pains babe, and i kept feeling i was about to come on any second
see it as a good sign hunni


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Nic - Huge congratulations to you on your more than deserved BFP!!!  well done you    I reacon your have twins too     what hospital will you go to??  I must admit I found the hospital where I had dd a million times better than the QEQM, even though the birth wasn't quite as planned.

Ann Marie - Those pains are probably just your embies snuggling in for the next 8 months!!!  don't worry, being   is just part of the ride!!      

Helen xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Helen, ooh what a little beauty you have there! Hows it going?  hmm yes QEQM.....I have booked my scan for K&C but thats about all I can have there so its either QEQM or Ashford.....not a great choice ay!  I'll stick with QEQM as I do like my consultant there but defo wont be having any scans there - too many bad memories and feel that place is not a good luck charm for me.  Looks like I have developed a bit of OHSS - which just backs up my thinking ofit being twins but we'll see in 2 weeks and 1 day at my scan!!
Can't believe your little girl is a month old already!!!!

Nic xx


----------



## curlyj28

Hi julie and DH 

congrats on the safe arrival of Emily rose , gorgeous name , hope your all well.


Congrats Nic on your bfp  

Love CJ , DH and baby Isabella xxxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Nic - Can't say I blame you about the scans..  yes shame there isn't more choice down there.  It Might have improved since 2004, stranger things have happened..  I think there's a few birthing centre's around but they just transfer you to QEQM if you have any problems which always worried me a bit - think I'd just rather be in a place where all events can be catered for.    Thanks, yes, she's a beauty - but a real screamer!!  totally opposite to how my ds was when he was a baby.. maybe it's just a girl thing    I'm ok though thanks.

Helen xxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi all

just wanted to come on and wish Maria best of luck for your scan tomorrow. 

                 hoope you see 2 little heartbeats flashing away  

mitch
xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thank-You Mitch    

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya

Just a quick one to say an "official" CONGRATULATIONS to Nic & Dh!!! You know how chuffed I am for you!!!! (And I was right again!!!! hehehe!) Will be back to emailing you next week!!!

Maria, good luck today hun. Im keeping everything crossed for you    

Mitch, hope you and bumpy doing ok. xxx

xxxx


----------



## poppy05

Maria
Good luck with your scan today babe


----------



## ~ MJP ~

I'm back!!!!!!!!!

Check out my ticker girls  

2 bubbas with heartbeats and both measuring 7+1 . I still can't believe it, spent most of the day in tears!    Happy tears of course!

My womb showed 3 areas which have bleed, but look like they have healed now    I've not had anymore spotting so keeping everything crossed. We heard both heartbeats too, so amazing! Going to have another scan at 9-10 weeks. 

Thank you all for thinking of me   I want everyone to experience what we have today, you all so deserve it!

Maria and twinnies!!

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

A very deserved CONGRATULATIONS MARIA & DH

Really chuffed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nic x


----------



## cao

Hello, hope everyone is doing well. Lots of fantastic news from you all!

CJ and Julie- Congratulations on the births of your little girls. Hope you and they are both doing well.

Danni and Nic- congratulations on your well deserved bfps, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Hayley- Twins, wow! I'm so pleased your scan went well, hope you are enjoying it all bit more now and can relax just a little bit.

Maria- I'm so pleased for you and DH it must have been wonderful today. Hope you have a great 9 months and beyond.

Mitch- Hope you and bump are doing well, not long now.

Ann Marie- Hope 2ww is going well.

Kate and anyone I've miseed- hope all is well with you.

Not doing too great at the moment so won't be long post just wanted to say congratulations to so many of you and lots of luck to Ann Marie for test day.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Cao...

Thanks hun
hope your ok.  Have been thikning of you xxxx

Ann Marie xx


----------



## honneybee

maria hun [fly]  woohooo babe fantastic  [/fly]

       

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Maria!!!

just seen your post!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

fantastic news hun.

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## honneybee

how you doing ann marie?

hope this 2ww is not getting to you too much, not long to go now  

mitch
xx


----------



## poppy05

Maria
OMG thats bloody fantastic news
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
wow, twinnies yay
bet you feel so relieved now
im really happy for you
look after yourself and your precious cargo


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi mitch

its driving me craaaazy!!!  

have done a 2ww diary in the ICSI ones if you fancy a read, not much in there though  lol

Everyday is dragging its unbelieveable|!!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Morning girls

Thank you so much for your lovely messages   Hardly slept a wink last night as still can't believe it!  

Ann Marie - Not long now! Only a few days, will you test early?  

Danni - 10 days til scan, has the spotting eased hun? Wonder if there's double trouble for you too?  

Hello to everyone else, off to work now!  

xxx


----------



## poppy05

maria
morning twinnie mummy!!!!   
yes the bleeding has eased loads, yesterday i didn't have any at all
so im hoping this is it now
i seem to bleed if i get cramps?
i really dont know what to think, but all i know is it isn't a mc
cos my bloods have said so
lastnight i had a few cramps, and wheni went to the loo
i had a tiny amount of pink spotting
im hoping they can find where ive bled from at my scan
ive never ever seen myself with twins, and still say its a singleton
but part of me is wondering if it is 2 in there causing trouble!  
did you get a pic of your scan?

Ann marie
no text babe, so im assuming your pee stick is still saying neg?
hopefully it will change over weekend, mine was 7dpt so you still got 2 days to go
if yours is gonna show up early
hope you're ok though hun


----------



## ikklesmiler

have been REALLY naughty again, but those who know me know im the pee stick queen of kent!!  I tested again, for the past 3 days its screamed NO NO NO in my face, but today, it whispered very gently "ann marie, its a little yes, a faint one, but its a yes, "  
I woke my 15 yr old son up and made him look too!! poor sod when he realised i had peed on it he screamed LOL
(I was a good mum, and had dried it..lol)
I cannot believe it!  I know its early days but i needed a sign as my bodys not giving me any!!

now its the wait til the real test day........  (i know i will still test to be sure!!)


----------



## Skybreeze

Just had to post this Ann Marie!!!!! I knew you could do it!! 

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann Marie
you will get your congrats post on tues babe
but i just wanted to say
I BLOODY TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
And didn't i say it would be today?
im so happy i could explode


----------



## honneybee

same goes for me hun, wow thats is fantastic news but I will give you a massive congrats on test day   this thread is definitely getting lucky.

mitch
xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks Girls, 
cant actually believe it!!!
of course will still be testing to make sure that line gets darker!!!!

omg i am gonna be a mummy again (is so scary to say that!!)

Ann marie xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Ann Marie*  another very early BFP! What lucky listerinees we all are! 

*Danni* - Oh I'm so pleased the spotting has stopped hun. I've not had anything either since Tuesday so will keep it all crossed for both of us  I've got 5 scan pics and I may put one on to show you when I've got a min. When Liz put the cam in yesterday she said "oh you're definitely pregnant" I had what looked like 5 sacs in my womb!  2 had bubbas in, and the other 3 small areas were where my lining had been bleeding but has healed, she said it was a hormonal thing probably because I had lowered my Cyclogest to 1 a day after the HCG tests. I've got to stay on 2 a day now til 12 weeks. It may be the same thing for you, not sure? I don't think they can always give you an explanation for it, sometimes we just bleed 

*Cao* - Nice to hear from you hun. Do you think you may try again soon when you're ready? 

*Nic* - You ok hun? Are you having beta levels tested, or are you just going to wait for your scan?   

Lots of love to *Kate* and *Mitch* 

*Hayley* - Where are you? Have you disappeared to the twin thread already??!! 

xxx


----------



## poppy05

Maria
Ah 5 pics wow
and the lovely Liz is doing my scan too
im so glad its her, as she is fabby
it will be so nice if she can tell my why ive bled
ive had some cramping again this afternoon, and got a little bit of pink spotting
whatever it is seems to be getting better, but it is all very strange, i just want to know how many bubba's ive got and why ive bled!
i bet you cant stop looking at your pics?


----------



## curlyj28

I have at last managed to get a piccie on - I blame nappy brain !!!!

So fantastic to hear all the great news on this thread - Congrats everyone !! xxxx

CJ


----------



## ikklesmiler

MY NEWS!!!!!!

  I called the clinic and said I had tested positive and they said Congratulatuions!!!!!!  so I now OFFICIALLY PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                 As you can see, im now ready to accpet it!! 

Ann MArie xxxx


----------



## poppy05

CONGRATULATIONS ANN MARIE

Im so pleased for you x x x x x x x x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks Danni hun!! thats a lovely preg belly pic!!! i hope mine gets as poerfect as that!!!  LOL

How are you feeling?

Ann xxx


----------



## poppy05

I know, i want my belly like that too!  
im feeling fine thanks babe, everythings settled down at last
cant wait til next monday now!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

*Ann Marie* - Official Congrats!!   

*Danni* - So pleased things have finally settles down for you hun  Gosh you're only 7 days away from your scan! How did that happen so fast? My wait seemed like forever! 

*CJ* - Aww what a beautiful little princess you have there  Bet you don't stop looking at her!

*Where is everyone else?* 

Not much to report from me, trying to arrange another scan for 9-10 weeks somewhere closer and cheaper than Lister! We love going there but it's £150 for a scan, plus train or coach fare. And we need to start saving!  Started feeling sick the last couple of days, mainly when I haven't eaten for a few hours, haven't actually been sick. I find this weird as I had severe all day sickness daily for weeks with my son, not complaining tho! 

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

GOOD LUCK DANNI FOR YOUR SCAN TODAY!!

                                            

       

So exciting!! Wonder how many?? 

Love Maria x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Danni!!!!
So exciting

Good Luck

    

Nic xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Well we are still none the wiser really
The nurse couldn't see alot
She saw what she thought was most definately the yolk sac, and said she is sure there is something in it, but its just to small and to early to see anymore than that, no way could she see a heartbeat, but she did say 6 weeks is still very early, and everything is still so tiny.
I am going back next monday, when i shall be 7 weeks, she said hopefull we will be able to see more then
and told me not to worry, things look ok just to early and thats as simple as that.
I have to say im not worried im not worried im not pregnant, im just fed up, beause we really thought we would come out today, and know how many babies we got, and have a pic, we had planned to ring our friends tonight, but hey ho, whats a week?!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Danni

      Hope next weeks scan brings you a lot more news hun.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Danni hun  

This seems to happen sometimes at 6 week scans, that's why I wanted to wait. And if bubba implanted a day or 2 late that would make alot of difference at this early stage. To be honest the sonographer had to point out the babies to us even at 7 weeks, as although I could quite clearly see the sacs I couldn't make out the babies and their heartbeats until she homed in on them. You will definitely see more next week but can understand how disappointed you must be feeling today, so sorry hun   

Here's to next Monday!    I'm back on Monday too!        

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Danni
How disapointing for you - Last time I had a scan at 6weeks and had the same as you - stupidly I booked my first scan for thursday - I'll be 6+2 and really kicking myself now for it! But hey just means I'll have to go back in a few days for another.

Glad your not disheartened because you really needn't be - one day really can make so much difference.

xx


----------



## honneybee

Danni.

I know its disappointing not being able to determine how many and that, but the nurse seems quite positive and that is something, you can have some who just say the worst. I was told they couldn't see anything either except the one that was growing outside the womb, good luck for next week Mrs   and hope you get some lovely pics  

mitch
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

GOOD LUCK NIC FOR YOUR SCAN TOMORROW!!

  *My Prediction!! *  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just nippin in to say

 to Nic for her scan tomorrow

Em


----------



## poppy05

Good luck Nic x x x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Thanks ladies! Maria I hope your psychic powers are working well and your right.

Well its 5.30am - can't sleep but was getting up to start work at 6 anyway  

Scan is at 8.45 - will report back later - hopefully with good news  

xxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Nic

Good luck honey!!!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Maria your sacked!!!!      

No twins for me. I do feel kind of disappointed that one of my little embies didn't make it but am absolutely overjoyed that one did!!!!

Peanut measures 5mm and has a lovely little heartbeat thrashing away      

We started off with a tummy scan and it was clear as day.  There is a possible other smaller sac but she couldn't be sure and if it was it certainly hadn't carried on it measured 4mm whereas sac with peanut in was so much bigger.  I'll try and get DS to get my picture on later for you to look at but there isnt much to see - just a blob really.

Can't stop smiling!!!

Also I called the Lister and my recipient is pregnant too !!!!    that makes me feel so fantastic!

Got another scan booked for 4 weeks today (because I have lost 2 at 9 weeks) just for reassurance.

Thanks ladies!
xxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Nic

thats brilliant news hun!!  It is sad to think one embie didnt make it, im hoping i have 2 too, but of course, like you, will be happy to see one there.

Am glad you saw the heartbeat too!!  Mustve been so nice and so reassuring!!    Im really looking forward to that!!!!

great news about your recipient too!!!    

now you can relax a bit and let peanut grow

Well done hun

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## curlyj28

Well done Nic  - thats brilliant news for your recipient too , I remember feeling the same as i had 2 embies transferred and only 1 stayed , but we now have the most gorgeous bundle . xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just crashing in to say

 nic

Your scan results are exactly same as mine at 6w4d
sad about the 2nd embie hun, but fab news on seeing the HB

So pleased for you dh and ds

Love Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Nic - Don't sack me yet!!    There is a second sac! And I've read of 2 ladies in the last week finding out that they're having twins even tho earlier scans revealed just the one!  

Either way I'm so pleased for you hun   

Grow Peanut Grow!!        

I've got my second scan on Monday! Praying that they're both still ok  

Hello to everyone

xxx


----------



## poppy05

congratulations Nic
fantastic news, and how amazing your recipient is pg too, you must feel great that you have have managed to help someone
i shall be asking about mine on monday, i keep forgetting  
i bet it was wonderful to see that heartbeat flickering away, i so hope i get to see tha on monday. x x x

Maria, what time are you there monday?


----------



## luckystars

Nic,

That is really good news Im really pleased for u ..... 

Also Just a quick note to say My little girl Emily is now home safe and well .. She will be 3 weeks old tomorrow and I would have been 35 weeks pregnant on Monday.. 

I hope everyone is well .....

Julie xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Julie - So pleased little Emily is home and doing so well, what a little fighter eh! Amazing!   

Danni - My scan is at 2.30pm, what time is yours hun? 

xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Juile

so glad baby is ok, congratulations too hun.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Maria and Ann Marie - Thanks she is so strong bless her she is soooooo tiny tho..... she should be still cooking ...lol.... I called the lister to let them know that I had her .. and they were shocked... I said not as shocked as I was .. 

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Julie - she must be truly amazing to have arrived so early yet be at home with you already!! I think its amazing  

Maria - Ok so you were kind of right - the sonographer wouldn't commit though as say it was a second sac - what else could it have been though   

Danni - you'll be seeing a lovely heartbeat on monday  

Ann Marie - you too - your scans next week isn't it.

Em - Your pregnancy is zooming by! Thanks for checking in on us!!

I'm still smiling  

xxxxx


----------



## honneybee

hi ladies

NIc so pleased for you hun that your peanut is growing well. as maria says you may find you have two there, can you remember me saying that the sonogrpher told me I only had the one growing outside and nothing in the womb  

either way you have a lovely little bubble cooking away. congrats.

hope all you ladies are doing well, I had mw today and been told I am ready. I have had contractions for 2 days now and she thinks by the wkend my bundle may be here. after her internal   I projectile vomited all over our car so poor dh has been out scrubbing it. its dd birthday on saturday and she wants bubs to wait until after or come b4, I am doing my best  

take care....julie so pleased emily is home with you  

mitch
xx


----------



## poppy05

Oh Mitch how exciting, well heres wishing you tons of luck, and hopefully your next post will be your birth announcement       

Maria, my app is 3.30, we may pass in the lift!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Awwwww Mitch!!  

How exciting!! GOOD LUCK HUN!!!!  

Are you nervous? Giving birth again really scares me    I had such awful time first time round, I'm gonna be begging for a c-section this time!!  

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just crashing in again to say

Danni and Maria  for your scans on monday

Julie so pleased Emily is home with you 

Mitch lots of luck

Time atm seems to be flying by 
Babe is looking at arriving around 17th April omg thats next month yikes

love to all
Em


----------



## *~Nic~*

Mitch! OMG good luck hun. Hope DD birthday plans are disrupted!

Hope all goes nice and smooth you must be so excited (and scared!!!)

Nicxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

had to go to the early pregnancy unit today as the pain in my back and stomach has got worse over the past couple of days......... they were really nice and saw me very quickly, they done a vaginal scan, one sack was seen, implanted in the correct place (too early for heartbeat to be seen) sack was surrounded with a white circle which is apparently where it has implanted well into the lining, so all is looking good there, however, my left ovary is covered in what the sonographer described as 'enormous cysts'  arrgghh, she said my ovaries had defiantly been over stimulated, and she had to show the doc a pic of them, she came back and said they were on the border of needing something done (she didn't say what) but the doc wanted to leave them for a week to see how they go, I have an appointment next Friday for another scan, she said if they are the same size or have shrunk then thats fine, but if they are any bigger then they will want to 'do something about them' .
Anyway she said i will also see the babys heartbeat by then too       

so all in all things are ok, they dont know what the pain in my back is but its not an ectopic pregnancy which is what i was worried about.

She has given me an emergency number to call if i start to feel ill or the pain gets extreme.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Good Luck DANNI and MARIA for your scans tomorrow


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

just a quick post as im not up to talking
but to let you all know that ive mc'd
it looks  like baby stopped growing at 5 weeks
i started bleeding yesterday with pain, and knew it was over
an emergency scan at EPU confirmed it for me this morning
Im devestated, but am hopeful for the future
i hope to get a follow up at the lister this week, to discuss where to go from here.
see you all soon
All the best love Danni x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hun

you know how sorry i am, as i said before hun, you know where i am if you need to talk/shout or cry or anything.

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## honneybee

aw danni sweetheart I am so so sorry, you take care of yourself babe no words I can say will be enough right now but am thinking of you very much.   

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Danni

  

I am so so sorry  

There are no words..........

 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

danni - so sorry to hear of your loss thinking of you at this time . xxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Danni 

Im thinking of you and sending u hugs  ... Im so sorry  xxxx

Julie x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Danni 

So very very sorry hun  

I just don't know what to say, life can be so very cruel sometimes  

Thinking of you  

Maria x


----------



## wishing4miracle

over thi week ive had cramps in side was told to take paracetimol but didnt,had strange discharge wed night got told it was nothing to worry about and had swab.today ive woken upto bleeding and just pasted a clot.im so scared im mc again.weve got so far and now this has happened   i cant beleive its happening again   got docs at 1010am.the bleeding hs died down to brown but still so scared im  lossing them.


----------



## ikklesmiler

omg hayley!!!

oh hun i hope your ok, please let us know babe.       

thinking of you        

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

went for a priv scan at 515pm and all is well thank the lord.there is a small bit of bleed at the bottom of the scan but only 2mm.you couldnt really see it.they were both asleep and then one woke up and kicked and moved and stretched all over the place.


----------



## allybee17

Fantastic haylea thats really good news was thinking about you over the weekend  

take care and look after those little beans Allyson xx


----------



## honneybee

Hi girls

just to let you know that little Fraja Ellie was born on 11 march weighing 7 lb 9 oz (not the heffalump I was told) such a little beauty too. 

hope you are all doing well.

hayley glad that things are looking good and the bleed has calmed down.

big hellos to you all hope your pgs are going well and that the morning sickness is not too bad for you.

Danni hope you are doing o.k I have been thinking of you. I hope that you get some answers to help you come to terms with your precious loss. 

take care

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

ooh Mitch - how did I miss that??

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

How are you doing? Lovely name  

xx


----------



## Rosie P

Congratulations Mitch, what a lovely little lady!

Hi girls. I'd be really grateful if you could have a look at these and see if any of you could help answer them -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133372.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133431.0

Thanks girls. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## curlyj28

congrats mitch on your gorgoues baby girl love the name....


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks for popping over and answering those links Hayley.  

Hi to everyone else too.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi Girls

Im sorry to be the bearer of bad news
But sadly Ann Marie has had a mc    
She had pains and bleeding over the weekend, and had an emergency scan today
and no heartbeat was seen, and the baby had stopped growing    
Obviously she is devastated, but im sure she will be here soon to speak to you all.

Ann Marie, I am so very sorry you are having to go through this darling
I know just how it feels and i wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy
You know im here if you want to talk.
lots of love to you, Dan and the family x x x


----------



## dianne

*Ann Marie*

I am so sorry for your sad loss

Love Dianne xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

So very sorry Ann Marie    

It happened to me this time last year so I know how terribly sad/angry you must be feeling right now. I'm so sorry hun, there are no words  

Thinking of you

Maria x


----------



## honneybee

Ann marie

My thoughts are with you hunni, no words I can say will be worth anything right now to the devastation you are feeling , but take care of your self and go easy with your self.    

I am here if you need me.  

mitch
xxx


----------



## curlyj28

Ann Marie 

Was really sad to read your sad news, thoughts are with you .

Love CJ xxx


----------



## luckystars

Ann Marie 

Im sorry to read your news Im sending u a hug  ...

Julie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just gatecrashing to say

Ann Marie

So very sorry     for your loss

Thinking of you

love Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

thanks for your messages

Mitch!!!!  congratulations hun!!!  fraja ellie  is gorgeous!!!  well done you!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P

Ann Marie, was so sorry to read what happened. Sending you loads of    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Smila

Hi Everyone,

For those who remember me, I am so sorry I have not been around for months. This has been related to appalling conditions at work. I have been working 12 hours a day since January, with little time for anything else, and have reached the highest levels of exhaustion and stress ever.

My Doctor has signed me off for two weeks but I know for a fact that work will be piling-up at my desk until my return. I am on my 22nd week of pregnancy and struggling emotionally and physically due to heavy and uncontrolled workload.

I am pleased with the good news e.g. Hayley’s and saddened by the hard news such as those from Ann-Marie. So very sorry.

Always thinking of you all even when not posting,

Love, Smila


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi my friend Smila!!!!!!

So good to hear from you hun, Im sorry to hear work is so hard at the mo, please please take things easy while you can hun, and as hard as it is please try not to worry about the work building up either, when you get back to work take it easier (for the sake of you and your baby!) and they will have to get someone to help you (if its making you ill they have no choice hun)

please keep in touch hun, I dont read the boards a lot at the mo so please PM me.

look after yourself and the bump

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smila

Ann-Marie – What a lovely warm note. How nice to hear from you. As ever, thanks for the advice. I have been out of work this week and already feel like a different person, better. I will also PM you in case you do not get this. So sorry your TX did not work.


----------



## dianne

BUMP


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Dianne!!!

Everything ok hun? been ages since i heard from you!

Ann Marie xxxx


----------

